#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-02
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r300 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.16ubuntu4.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r301 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.16
<cjwatson> evand: hw-detect 1.53ubuntu1 uploaded
<cjwatson> evand: could you push your bzr branches for base-installer and main-menu?
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2109 ubiquity/ (87 files in 5 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-26> ubiquity: * If oem-config/enable is true, then:
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  - Adjust title bar to indicate that Ubiquity is running in OEM mode.
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  - Hardcode the user's full name to "OEM Configuration (temporary user)",
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  the username to "oem", and the UID to 29999.
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  - Install the appropriate oem-config-FRONTEND package on the target
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  system.
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2110 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py noninteractive.py): use new BaseFrontend.debconf_communicator method
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r302 oem-config/ (11 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Move .glade and .ui files to a new top-level gui directory in the source
<CIA-26> oem-config:  package, and install them under /usr/share/oem-config/glade and
<CIA-26> oem-config:  /usr/share/oem-config/qt respectively.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r303 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.17
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r304 oem-config/lib/ (8 files in 3 dirs): PEP-8 import spacing
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r305 oem-config/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Rename gtk-ui to gtk_ui and kde-ui to kde_ui, to make it easier to
<CIA-26> oem-config:  subclass them.
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2111 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: whitespace
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r306 oem-config/ (8 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Break up the glade file into multiple pieces to make updates to single
<CIA-26> oem-config:  pages a lot easier (port of work done in ubiquity by Mario Limonciello).
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r307 oem-config/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Drop into pdb.post_mortem on non-SyntaxError exceptions if the --pdb
<CIA-26> oem-config:  option is given and oem-config is running from a terminal.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r308 oem-config/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/step_language.glade):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Fix title of language page: "Choose language and location" no longer
<CIA-26> oem-config:  makes sense now that the location is computed from the timezone.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r309 oem-config/gui/glade/ (4 files): expand -i
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r310 oem-config/gui/glade/ (4 files): load/save in glade-3 3.3.1-0ubuntu1
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2112 ubiquity/gui/glade/ (stepLanguage.glade stepReady.glade): load/save in glade-3 3.3.1-0ubuntu1
<evand> cjwatson: Thanks! http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/bzr/
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r311 oem-config/ (5 files in 2 dirs): * Minor UI tweaks to sync up with ubiquity.
<evand> cjwatson: Are you OK with me merging the mythbuntu stuff to the ~ubuntu-installer branch?
<cjwatson> go ahead
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> evand: base-installer uploaded; minor point, you forgot -v1.79ubuntu1 when building
<evand> whoops
<evand> thanks
<evand> superm1: pushing the merge shortly.  Just checking to make sure everything works ok in VMWare.
<superm1> great evand
<superm1> my worry with it was the stuff in the d-i/source folder if thats okay to have as is (since the rest is populated dynamically)
<cjwatson> d-i/source isn't in bzrr
<cjwatson> bzr
<cjwatson> so it doesn't matter ...
<superm1> cjwatson, well there was maybe 4 scripts or so in my branch for the mythbuntu specific stuff
<superm1> that I made sure were added in the last commit of mine
<evand> there's nothing in d-i/source in your branch
<evand> but as cjwatson says, d-i/source isn't versioned
<cjwatson> ubiquity-local scripts should live in scripts/
<evand> and I just hit it in the build
<superm1> evand, are you sure you pulled the latest revision of my branch?  There should be a few things in there
<evand> positive
<evand> at any rate, as cjwatson says
<evand> they shouldn't be in there
<evand> that gets rm -rf'ed in a maintainer-clean anyway
<superm1> okay then i'll have to move them over
<superm1> thats good to know
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> superm1: codebrowse.launchpad.net agrees
<cjwatson> evand: I'm going to rebuild the main-menu upload, since you included .bzr in the tarball, which I'd prefer not to be there
<cjwatson> the actual diff looks ok
<evand> hrm, not sure how I missed that one
<evand> ok, thanks
<superm1> evand, okay i pushed moving all the scripts to the scripts/ directory in the branch.  Its in rev 2111 of my branch
<cjwatson>  files removed:  d-i/source/
<cjwatson> please don't do that
<cjwatson> the directory is revision-controlled, just not its contents ...
<cjwatson> (sorry I was unclear earlier)
<superm1> ah, when i was doing bzr add it started putting things inside of it into my commit so i took it off
<superm1> er k then i'll resolve that
<cjwatson> um, I wonder how to resolve it in a way that doesn't result in confusion on later merges
<superm1> can i revert changes on a merge?
<cjwatson> you could try 'bzr merge -r2111..2110 d-i/source'
<cjwatson> the correct result should be that the directory is restored with the same id (as shown by 'bzr ls --show-ids')
<superm1> so i then move the contents of source back into it? (They were moved source.moved)
<cjwatson> the contents don't matter; you can restore them with 'debian/rules update; bzr revert debian/changelog' anyway
<superm1> oh right.
<cjwatson> or actually 'debian/rules update-local'
<superm1> okay 2112 should have the directory re-added with that id again
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2113 ubiquity/ (d-i/get-sources debian/changelog):
<CIA-26> ubiquity: * Add a warning in d-i/source/README about modifying files in this
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  directory.
<evand> ok
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r312 oem-config/ (d-i/get-sources debian/changelog):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Add a warning in d-i/source/README about modifying files in this
<CIA-26> oem-config:  directory.
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, main-menu is confusing. looks like you maybe merged one revision more than the bzr log claims
<cjwatson> I'll upload it anyway, should be fine, just a bit weird
<cjwatson> I think also joeyh uploaded it without waiting for all the i18n machinery to grind
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> there are bots that trawl d-i svn and update all the po and pot files from master versions
<evand> neat
<cjwatson> uploaded
<evand> thanks
<GaryvdM> Please will someone help me. I have installed PostgreSQL on my kubuntu edgy box, but when I try run pg_ctl, it says Command not found. Where would pg_ctl normaly be installed on the fs, or how I can find out?
<evand> GaryvdM: This is not a support channel.  Please /join #ubuntu
<GaryvdM> ok - sorry
<evand> No worries :)
<evand> superm1_: what was your reason for the changes to ubiquity-frontend-gtk.install and ubiquity.install.any?
<evand> they strike me as unnecessary, but perhaps I'm missing the obvious
<cjwatson> hmm, partman-loop might not be as hard to write as I thought; I had been misremembering the order in which mount.d scripts are rrun
<cjwatson> run
<superm1> evand, they were because the * would automatically add some of my files
<superm1> into ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<superm1> which would be undesirable
<evand> gotcha, thanks
<CIA-26> ubiquity: evand * r2114 ubiquity/ (32 files in 7 dirs): * Merge in mythbuntu alpha 2 changes.
<evand> I made some minor changes here and there.  I moved the mythbuntu scripts into a subdirectory.  I changed the wording on the copyright ever so slightly (so please look and let me know if you take issue with that)
<evand> oh and as I myself learned, you want to revert d-i/manifest and the changes to changelog when you build unless you're building the release.
<evand> I walked through the interface and everything looks like it's still working.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r313 oem-config/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/07oem-config-user): * Fix desktop file installation harder.
<superm1> great evand thanks. i'll merge them back to my branch when I get home later and make sure everything is still working right
<superm1> and looks good
<superm1> is there anything that will need to be done to make sure translators can translate our UI elements?
<superm1> other than have them in the templates file?
<evand> superm1: debian/ubiquity.templates
<superm1> evand, but since the templates for the mythbuntu ui are in a sep. template file, will that matter?
<superm1> or will it be submitted just the same
<cjwatson_> it needs to go in debian/po/POTFILES.in
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> well i'm going to scrub to make sure i have all the right ones that need translation first
<cjwatson> (and then run debconf-updatepo and commit)
<superm1> before adding there then
<cjwatson> superm1: hmm, I don't like that summary template, it's massive overkill
<cjwatson> not to mention crazy indenting
<superm1> by overkill you mean too much is presented?
<cjwatson> I think translators will have a lot of trouble with that, and it should be cut down
<cjwatson> yes
<superm1> alright I can pull out a lot of the details then
<cjwatson> people will only read a few lines of summary - and it will actually push partitioning information off the screen, which is a lot more important than your mythtv theme!
<cjwatson> it also displays passwords which is a big no-no
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> i'll clean that up then tonight
<cjwatson> there are some places where you have _Description: lines wrapped
<cjwatson> technically the format is actually:
<cjwatson> _Description: DESCRIPTION
<cjwatson>  EXTENDED_DESCRIPTION
<cjwatson> so wrapping from the first line pushes it into a different field - looking at the cases in question I would suggest just putting them on a very long single line
<superm1> how are you supposed to present a multiline description then?
<superm1> with \n's in the field?
<cjwatson> debconf will wrap it for you
<cjwatson> hardcoded newlines are ignored unless you really try hard anyway ...
<cjwatson> actually, it might even be better to do this:
<cjwatson> _Description:
<superm1> but if its going to override somewhere in the glade that is already multiline
<cjwatson>  some text that is
<cjwatson>  wrapped
<cjwatson> superm1: none of the text I'm talking about benefits from carefully positioned \n characters
<superm1> i see
<cjwatson> want me to just commit what I mean?
<cjwatson> I don't seem to be explaining it very well
<superm1> sure that might be best :)
<cjwatson> you realise that putting a newline in a <property name="label"> doesn't actually result in a newline in the final display, right?
<superm1> I had thought it did..... there were several cases that when editing within glade-3 that i'd just hit enter and start another line in the label text field
<cjwatson> or perhaps another explanation
<cjwatson> _Description: An RSS feed news reader plugin for MythTV that keeps you up-to-date on your
<cjwatson>  favorite news topics.
<cjwatson> this results in the following in the debconf database:
<cjwatson> Description: An RSS feed news reader plugin for MythTV that keeps you up-to-date on your
<cjwatson> Extended_description: favorite news topics.
<superm1> ah and that will completely break it
<superm1> i see
<cjwatson> and results in "An RSS feed news reader plugin for MythTV that keeps you up-to-date on your" and "favorite news topics." being separate translatable chunks
<cjwatson> superm1: oh, well if it does then it isn't what you want :)
<cjwatson> you don't want to hardcode newlines in the glade file - you have no idea how wide the screen is
<superm1> then what is the most appropriate way to do it in glade?
<superm1> just keep things short ;)?
<cjwatson> don't press Enter
<cjwatson> set the line-wrap property and gtk will wrap stuff for you
<superm1> how does it know how wide i'm going to allow then?
<cjwatson> you don't do the allowing, gtk does :)
<superm1> I think i'll need to toy with it a bit then, because when I was doing really long lines the first time around, the GUI window would expand to get wider
<cjwatson> you probably forgot to turn line-wrap on for that widget
<superm1> probably then
<cjwatson> or else you had it in single-line mode (there are two related properties there)
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2115 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.templates: fix incorrect description wrapping
<cjwatson> gtk doesn't line-wrap optimally (it tends to use much less than the full width) but I expect that will be fixed eventually and it's better for us to live with that than employ dubious workarounds
<superm1> is the full width then determined by the 'alignment' widgets?
<superm1> i saw those in use in a lot of your pages, but wasn't sure when was appropriate to be using them
<cjwatson> not really; we use GtkAlignments to control things like indentation and spacing
<superm1> oh ok
<cjwatson> you can wrap an alignment around any non-top-level widget to say "give this a left margin of 12 pixels"
<cjwatson> which is good for fine details of page layout
<cjwatson> hmm, I notice mythbuntu-setup does xhost +$HOSTNAME but then goes on to use xauth. Do you really need both? Just xauth would be bette
<cjwatson> r
<superm1> because the hostname is updated
<superm1> to the new one chosen during install
<superm1> originally it was just done via xauth
<superm1> but I realized that mysql was getting messed up because the wrong hostname was being used
<superm1> (not the one that is post install)
<cjwatson> that would break xhost, not xauth, wouldn't it?
<cjwatson> I'm just puzzled by why you turn on two different X authentication mechanisms
<superm1> well xhost was the one that i added later
<superm1> it was not necessary
<superm1> until i realized that
<cjwatson> would be better to call apt-install on the packages you want than the manifest-mythbuntu trick
<superm1> apt-install for removal?
<superm1> the manifest mythbuntu trick calculates removals, additions are done via the same mechanism as the language pack install
<cjwatson> no, I mean it would be better to invert it and state what you want to keep using apt-install
<cjwatson> then you wouldn't have to override that whole method from scripts/install.py
<superm1> oh that's an interesting way to think about it
<superm1> didn't consider that as a possibility even
<cjwatson> that's the usual way :-)
<superm1> i was feeling intuitive with my regex magic :)
<superm1> indeed though, the less methods that need to be overriden, the better
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2116 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/mythbuntu_services.py: no need to import both os and os.path
<cjwatson> +from ubiquity.misc import *
<cjwatson> +
<cjwatson> +from ubiquity import misc
* cjwatson blinks
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2117 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: python doesn't need trailing semicolons
<superm1> ah the things that i easily overlook... thanks for catching these
<cjwatson> not a problem
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2118 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-wrapper: slightly more idiomatic
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2119 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.postinst: unnecessary postinst
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2120 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ (mythbuntu_install.py mythbuntu_summary.py summary.py): avoid some duplication
<superm1> that postinst was necessary I had thought, it registers all the things in the templates file
<superm1> with debconf
<superm1> within the #DEBHELPER# tag
<cjwatson> superm1: whoops, you're quite right
<cjwatson> I'll revert that
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2121 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: tidy up imports
<superm1> and in 2120, will the default /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py be called before getting to updating prep[0] ?
<superm1> or will that work appropriately
<cjwatson> phone
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2122 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/stepUserInfo.glade):
<CIA-26> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  - Fix full-name error reason widget, and make the error reasons
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  selectable.
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2123 ubiquity/debian/ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.postinst: revert r2119, I was too wrong for words
<superm1> and in 2121, don't the debconf imports still need to happen?  so that things like debconf_progress_start() can be called
<cjwatson> superm1: 2120> the only change I could see in mythbuntu_install's prepare method was that you returned a slightly different list
<superm1> i'll double check it later this evening then
<cjwatson> superm1: so that's easily done, just call the superclass' prepare method, modify the list you get back, and return that
<superm1> make sure it works as expected still
<cjwatson> sure, definitely
<cjwatson> superm1: 2121> python imports are very simple: they do some initialisation (often none) and bind names
<cjwatson> superm1: well-behaved python modules tend to do no initialisation you actually care about
<cjwatson> superm1: so, to a good first approximation, you only need to import something if you use something from its namespace
<cjwatson> superm1: those names weren't used, so I deleted the imports
<superm1> i see
<cjwatson> (and I happened to know that DebconfCommunicator definitely wasn't needed any more)
<superm1> okay makes sense :)
<cjwatson> debconf_progress_start is implemented in a different file, which imports everything it needs itself to do so
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2124 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: come to think of it, we don't need to import gtk.glade either
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-03
<superm1> re: the debian/rules update-local command.  What am I supposed to do when newer versions are available on the repos, but old ones are in the manifest?
<superm1> I don't want to update the manifest myself do I?
<evand> you just don't want to commit changes to the manifest unless you're preparing a release.
<superm1> oh i see
<superm1> well i guess i can just let it update the manifest, and before i commit back, then revert that manifest file
<evand> so don't worry about what debian/rules update does until you're ready to commit, at which point bzr revert d-i/manifest and delete the entry out of the changelog
<evand> that's what I do
<superm1> thats manageable
<superm1> earlier cjwatson was talking about how the width of the labels is automatically determined when you go into word wrap mode
<superm1> is there any way to let it "determine" that it can be wider?
<evand> I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.  GTK uses box packing rather than absolute positioning and sizing.  So a widget will expand to any space you stuff it into.
<superm1> alright, well now that i'm looking i cant even run the gui to test for sure
<evand> problem?
<superm1> it looks like something broke with both gtk_ui
<superm1> and mythbuntu_ui
<superm1> related to oem_config_title
<evand> I recall seeing such errors, but they didn't crash the UI for me
<evand> I'll have a look a little later tonight
<superm1> its possible my merge is a bit messed up too, i tried to merge all the changes commited today back into my branch
<superm1> with bzr merge
<superm1> but it seems to be the wrong way to do it
<superm1> perhaps i was supposed to do bzr pull
<evand> why do you say that?
<superm1> well because when i tried to commit my changes, it automatically listed all of cjwatson's changes as other items that were in the commit
<evand> pull will pull any changes from the original location you branched from, so you want to merge back, afaik.
<evand> right
<superm1> that's how its supposed to work then?
<evand> I believe so
<evand> that's how I've approached it and I don't recall any complaints from cjwatson in future merges
<superm1> what happens to all the revision numbers then?
<superm1> how do they stay in sync?
<superm1> between all these branches
<evand> I'm a little fuzzy on how that exactly works, and haven't been curious enough yet to investigate it.  The bzr website probably has documentation on that though.
<superm1> yea i've been trying to follow it, and actually talked to jam this weekend when he was talking at ubuntu-chicago (CoDLUG)
<superm1> but didn't ask enough :)
<evand> heh
<superm1> cjwatson, haha.  I just noticed in one of your revisions the "# Add a warning to budding hackers."
<superm1> evand, well from what i gather the revision number is only relevant to the branch your working on.  so several branches might have different revision numbering schemes, but it doesnt matter in the end because you merge the other branches in
<evand> indeed, I'm just hazy on where the start number comes from.  I think it's revision+1 of the branch point.
<cjwatson> superm1: it's entirely possible my oem_config_title change was broken
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r314 oem-config/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Update user page layout to match ubiquity, including filling in a
<CIA-26> oem-config:  suggested username automatically, displaying error messages inline, and
<CIA-26> oem-config:  showing a warning message in debugging mode.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r315 oem-config/ (3 files in 3 dirs): * Set up autologin for the oem user via gdm/kdm.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r316 oem-config/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Disable the hwdb-client notification for the created user.
<CIA-26> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2125 ubiquity/ (88 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-26> ubiquity: - Ask for a unique identifier for this batch of installations, and save
<CIA-26> ubiquity:  that in /var/log/installer/oem-id on the installed system.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r317 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config):
<CIA-26> oem-config: * Add a facility to run hook scripts from /usr/lib/oem-config/post-install
<CIA-26> oem-config:  just before exiting. Hook scripts are run noninteractively, although
<CIA-26> oem-config:  they can talk to debconf for database queries and the like if they need
<CIA-26> oem-config:  to.
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r318 oem-config/debian/changelog: reorganise changelog slightly
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r319 oem-config/debian/changelog: clarify
<CIA-26> oem-config: cjwatson * r320 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.17
<superm1> evand, i'll merge nack in the other revisions and see
<superm1> cjwatson, i've been trying to poke around, where is the artwork for the isolinux splash for { ,k,ed,x}ubuntu packaged?  pitti had said he though gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, but it doesn't appear so.
<cjwatson> superm1: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> not exactly easy to find, I admit ...
<superm1> cjwatson, is this how the CD are entirely built, via these scripts?
<superm1> and yes not easy to find :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-05
<nothingssomethin> hellow
<nothingssomethin> anyone connected
<nothingssomethin> ??
<cjwatson> this isn't a general chat channel, so people will generally wait until there's an actual question ;-)
<nothingssomethin> ok
<nothingssomethin> i'm just going to throw it out there then and then wait...........
<nothingssomethin> i have a treo 600 seres pda phone you might know this question but is there a way that i can sync it up useing linux  and what functionality does palm one have with linux ?????
<evand> nothingssomethin: this is not a support channel.  Please /join #ubuntu.
<nothingssomethin> i've ben asking there
<tepsipakki> hey, some recent change in gutsy broke installation, pkgsel fails because it can't find tasks "minimal" and "standard" tasks
<tepsipakki> -tasks
<cjwatson> yeah, fabio reported that yesterday too
<tepsipakki> oh
<tepsipakki> I've missed that
<cjwatson> is it just netboot or CDs too?
<tepsipakki> I've tried only netboot
<cjwatson> I didn't think anything there had changed, so it's a bit weird
<tepsipakki> yep
<tepsipakki> it worked earlier this week
<cjwatson> could conceivably be an apt bug
<cjwatson> anyway, I have a phone call to make now, but I'll try to check it out later, unless Evan wants to beat me to it
<tepsipakki> sure, I just tested it for fun
<evand> I'll take a look as soon as I grab the latest CDs
<tepsipakki> been installing ~100 feistys today :)
<evand> erm wait, netinst, not necessary
<evand> nevermind, still a little early here
<cjwatson> evand: since you've needed to poke at cdimage a bit already, and since realistically installer and cdimage go together, I suggest we get you into the ubuntu-cdimage group forthwith
<cjwatson> i.e. access to the cdimage build machine
<cjwatson> happy with that?
<evand> works for me
<superm1> evand, I tested a few of cjwatson's changes about imports and such across the mythbuntu files, and found some breakage.  I fixed it in my branch however.  Could you remerge my branch back into trunk?
<evand> superm1: ok, I'll take a look shortly
<superm1> (also) I added  my templates into debian/po/POTFILES.in and ran debconf-updatepo.  There wasn't anything more to that right?
<evand> correct, afaik
<superm1> okay, thanks :)
<evand> superm1: where did you find this breakage?
<superm1> an import of gtk.glade i think
<evand> ah, ok
<superm1> and i think there was something else, let me see if i can pull up the diffs and see what it was
<superm1> eh codebrowse.launchpad.net isn't being very kind.
<evand> no worries, it's not that important
<superm1> evand, i was going to ask you regarding those two lines i added to my ~/.devscripts: i suddenly can't use debuild -S -sa to sign .changes files anymore with those lines.  is there a way around that?
<evand> odd, no idea, that hasn't happened to me
<superm1> you use debuild for building, or something different?
<evand> debuild
<superm1> i must have some other odd env variables set somewhere then.  i'll hunt around later to determine
<cjwatson> I use debsign to sign the .changes files
<superm1> as a sep. step?
<cjwatson> I much prefer the workflow of (build, test, sign) to (build+sign, test) anyway
<superm1> after debuild
<cjwatson> yes
<superm1> okay
<cjwatson> the variables evand gave you included -uc -us IIRC, which turn off signing
<cjwatson> if you prefer to leave it turned on, drop -uc -us
<superm1> oh.  That would make sense then
<evand> whoops
<superm1> i should have looked a bit closer at what they did :)
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2126 ubiquity/ (91 files in 5 dirs): Merged with ubiquity.mythbuntu. Small fixes and translations.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-06
<macogw> i have had really annoyingly big issues with installing feisty from cd (i can upgrade over the internet from edgy just fine), and i *think* it's to do with OOo because it's an OOo file that can't be copied when ubiquity segfaults and it's OOo that won't install claiming dependency problems when i try to install ubuntu-desktop from the alternate cd (with apt-cdrom add) after doing a "text only install" from alternate cd (alternate cd fails if
<macogw> i let it try to install the gui by default)
<macogw> i burned only at 4X speed, i checksum'd the isos (i downloaded it 2x for live, once alternate), i checksum'd the burned disks, and i did "check disk for defects" before installing.
<macogw> i used the alternate cd to successfully on two friends' computers, so i know it works fine in general and is a good burn
<macogw> i used one of the live cds last night to install on my other friend's new computer which has unsupported nvidia graphics (had to get the .run from nvidia.com), and tried using that same (obviously working) disk today to install with "ubiquity --debug" on my laptop which is 99% supported (2 of the 4 slots on my 4-in-1 card reader lack working drivers but hey all 4 lacked drivers in dapper and that installs fine)
<macogw> my cd drive is fine, my hard drive is fine.  i can install dapper or edgy with no problem. it's -just- feisty.  it is driving me insane.  as far as i can tell, feisty has no compatibility issues with my laptop.  i can upgrade to it from edgy without a problem.  and while yay i can do that, that's a workaround.  it should be installable from the cd.  after ubiquity crashes, everything in the live environment tends to go to hell, so the first t
<macogw> ime with --debug i couldnt get the logs off (it said i didnt have permission to use vi or gedit or nano!), but this time i managed to get them.  the log suggests that it's a bad cd drive (but i can install dapper/edgy, so no) or bad cd (but i can install on other comps with this cd, so no), so that doesn't help.  all i know is it says it's an OOo file where it fails, and the fact that OOo is what refuses to install on ubuntu-desktop with a wo
<macogw> rking text-mode-only install makes me think that its linked to that
<macogw> does anybody have any suggestions of a way to get more info about whats wrong to pin it down?
* macogw waits
<evand> macogw: take a look at /var/log/syslog, look for device errors.  If you're confused as to what they mean, paste them here (without flooding, of course)
* evand bed
<macogw> there's tons of squashfs errors
<macogw> i watched the output with tail -f to see it as it broke
<macogw> however, this looks like its the actual cause of the segfault (it had squashfs errors before the crash with no effect, but crashed at this part) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28763/
<macogw> which is python error stuff
<cjwatson> macogw: if there are squashfs errors first, then those are the cause
<cjwatson> and I'm afraid that it *is* due to a problem with your CD drive or with the disk
<macogw> all 3 disks?
<cjwatson> it is probably just on the edge of some tolerance or other
<cjwatson> then chances are the CD drive
<cjwatson> I'd recommend getting a drive lens cleaning kit and using it
<superm1_> perhaps the brand of the blank disks that you had purchased
<macogw> then how did i install edgy?
<cjwatson> I have no idea, but if it were a genuine problem with the CD images it would affect everyone, not just you
<cjwatson> there's a faint possibility that the kernel driver for your CD drive has regressed somehow
<cjwatson> but some physical problem would definitely be the first thing I'd investigate
<macogw> so i should ignore the python exception about invalid literals then?
<cjwatson> we've had the squashfs maintainer working on making squashfs fail more obviously rather than the live environment just gradually going to hell in a handbasket, which should make it easier to report such errors properly
<cjwatson> the python exception is almost certainly a knock-on effect - it's just the first thing that happened to visibly fall over
<macogw> the problem with hell in a handbasket is that it makes it impossible to open a text editor and see the logs
<cjwatson> you're screwed anyway in this case
<cjwatson> the live environment isn't going to last long once read errors from the CD start zapping random bits of important stuff
<macogw> one error that i noticed on the live cd after it goes to hell is that adding applets to the panel gets OAFIID errors popping up
<cjwatson> what that python exception actually means is that some subsidiary program that ubiquity was running crashed, or possibly printed garbage
<macogw> which is something i had happening on installed-feisty during the unstable bit
<macogw> OAFIID is what gconf refers to things as though O_o
<cjwatson> could easily be the same sort of thing, code for "program fell over"
<cjwatson> "panel failed to communicate with applet" or some such
<macogw> mmm where do you get one of those cleaning things?
<cjwatson> in the UK, electronics stores stock them
<macogw> i really dont wanna try sending my laptop back to the manufacturer.  those idiots think reinstalling windows fixes it
<macogw> they reinstalled windows when the problem was overheating due to hardened thermal grease
<cjwatson> no, I doubt that would help
<superm1_> in the US, best buy, frys, or any shop that sells cds
<cjwatson> the cleaning kits usually look like CDs with little brushes attached
<macogw> mmmk
<cjwatson> I'd be interested in the logs from the alternate CD install to ensure it's the same thing
<macogw> how do i get logs from that one?
<cjwatson> I suspect the reason OOo is affected both times is that it and its dependencies are just so damned big that statistically it's quite likely
<macogw> alternate cd wont automount my flash drive for me to save them
<macogw> well on alternate if i do a non-gui install, it works fine and installs
<macogw> but its not very pleasant to not have a gui
<cjwatson> if you have the machine connected to a network, you can go back to the main menu, select "save debug logs", start up a mini web server from there, and connect to the machine via HTTP
<macogw> i can only have one computer online at a time and i would have no idea how to do what you just said
<cjwatson> I mean a local network; do you have ethernet connections between multiple machines at home?
<macogw> no
<macogw> there's only one machine here usually
<macogw> i'm just home from school with my laptop and havent convinced them to get wireless so i can use my computer
<cjwatson> ah. if it has a floppy drive, then the "save debug logs" option can use that
<macogw> laptops dont have floppy drives
<macogw> at least not nowadays
<cjwatson> otherwise you have to mount the flash drive by hand from tty2
<macogw> used to be you could yank out the cd drive and put in the floppy drive, but that wont work running from a cd :p
<cjwatson> USB floppy drives still exist
<macogw> :-/ how do you mount a flash drive?
<macogw> i mean, i can mount hard drives
<macogw> because its not hard to figure out which hdb or sdb wasnt there before
<cjwatson> if there's no hd* or sd* for it, you may just not be able to
<cjwatson> you can look at the logs ('nano -v /var/log/syslog' on tty2, page down to near the end) and see if there are obvious input/output errors
<tepsipakki> hum, netcfg could/should have a longer dhcp-timeout, or a configurable one
<cjwatson> it is configurable
<tepsipakki> really?
<cjwatson> preseed netcfg/dhcp_timeout
<cjwatson> it's an integral number of seconds, default 15
<tepsipakki> not in feisty though :)
<tepsipakki> but good to know
<cjwatson> is too
<cjwatson> that's been around for several releases
<tepsipakki> hum, not in my debconf-selections.. I'll dig elsewhere
<cjwatson> it was introduced in netcfg 1.13, pre-dapper
<cjwatson> it may well not be in debconf-get-selections, but that doesn't really indicate anything since it's never asked and just fishes the default out of templates
<cjwatson> it's documented in the installation guide in the preseeding appendix
<tepsipakki> ok, excellent
<tepsipakki> yeah, there it is.. shame on me
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2127 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py: PEP-8 import spacing
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2128 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): - Suppress some spurious uncaught exceptions on startup.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2129 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): take oem_config_title out of language_questions and handle it separately; fixes crash in language_treeview signal handler
<cjwatson> superm1_: that should address the problem that (IIRC) you reported
<cjwatson> one of those things you have to see yourself before it's obvious ...
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2130 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): set window title correctly in OEM mode when changing language too
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2131 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): set username_edited when hardcoding user name to oem
<cjwatson> gar, that didn't work either
<evand> heh
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2132 ubiquity/gui/glade/stepLanguage.glade: oem id entry should activate default
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2133 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: - Don't reconfigure the username entry box as a combo box if
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  migration-assistant didn't find any users.
<cjwatson> that's more like it
<cjwatson> evand: is the test I added there the right one?
<evand> indeed it is
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> that's actually been bugging me for ages but it was never serious enough to bother fixing until it interfered with oem work just now :)
<cjwatson> commit early, commit often ...
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> right, time to take the dog for a w-word
<cjwatson> (she gets excited if you unwarily say that word without obfuscation)
<evand> hahaha
<evand> what breed?
<cjwatson> labrador/rottweiler cross
<evand> adorable
<cjwatson> utterly placid
<evand> sounds big though.  I've seen some quite large rotties in my day.
<cjwatson> http://userpic.livejournal.com/57407285/106700
<cjwatson> yes, she's a fair size
<cjwatson> not like an Irish wolfhound or anything, but
<cjwatson> weighs 40-odd kilos
<evand> cute
<thom> 40kg is pretty sizeable, yeah :-)
<cjwatson> oh, I see why ubiquity isn't managing to install packages from the CD
<cjwatson> it needs to emulate some stuff that base-installer does, to bind-mount /cdrom into /target and configure apt-cdrom a bit differently
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2134 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Replicate the apt configuration done by base-installer (trust CD-ROMs,
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  allow unauthenticated packages if debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  is true, bind-mount /cdrom into /target, and configure apt-cdrom/apt not
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  to mount CD-ROMs).
<cjwatson> that's not quite enough though - something also needs to actually install stuff
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2135 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: factor out reading of apt-installed file
<superm1_> cjwatson, ooh looks interesting, installing packages that are on the cd in a apt-cdrom compatible repository :)
<cjwatson> that was actually intended a long time back
<cjwatson> looks like it's been broken though
<superm1_> AH
<superm1_> oops, ah
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2136 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ (gtk_ui.py kde_ui.py): let's make fullname and username insensitive too if they're uneditable
<evand> getting GNOME to ignore partitions seems to be hit or miss.  bug 110904
<evand> ah, no ubotu
<cjwatson> perhaps he's using Kubuntu; it's not clear
<cjwatson> or indeed Xubuntu
<evand> oh wow, that didn't even occur to me
<cjwatson> both of those definitely had some breakage in that area in feisty
<cjwatson> I've added a comment
<evand> thanks
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2137 ubiquity/ (82 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Install packages passed to apt-install even if they aren't on the live
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  filesystem, as long as they're available from the apt archive on the CD
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  (LP: #114296).
<cjwatson> phew, that was more work than I expected ...
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2138 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: mythbuntu duplication => more work for Colin
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2139 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: remove trailing whitespace
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2140 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: let install_extras deal with installing drivers and services
<cjwatson> superm1_: I hope r2140 works; I haven't tested it ...
* evand adds the badwhitespace macro to his vimrc
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2141 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: imports no longer needed
<cjwatson> vim highlights trailing whitespace in python by default, I think, though not if on a line by itself
<cjwatson> I use 'let python_highlight_all = 1' which may be implicated; not sure
<evand> hrm, it might be that I don't have syntax highlighting enabled by default, so I wouldn't notice such things unless I turned it on
<cjwatson> really? I couldn't live without it enabled by default
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2142 ubiquity/scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py: unnecessary constructor
<cjwatson> it's nearly the first thing I do on new machines
<evand> heh
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2143 ubiquity/ (9 files in 3 dirs): more trailing whitespace
<superm1> cjwatson, i'll see if there is any breakage tonight when i get home
<superm1> thanks
<evand> cjwatson: Is LVM by default just blocked on changes to Ubiquity to support it, or are there technical reasons why it's not a path we intend on pursuing?
<evand> LVM came up a few times in UDS discussions (backups for one), and mpt mentions it in his reply to your email on ubuntu-devel-discuss.
<superm1> evand, just speculating: but i'd expect there to be a gui management tool for volumes too before it was by default?
<superm1> similar to the tool that red hat ships on their boxes
<cjwatson> that class of thing is certainly the reason we opted not to do it by default after investigating it
<cjwatson> (that decision was actually before ubiquity existed)
<cjwatson> but certainly nowadays ubiquity support would have to be added
<superm1> have you looked into adopting red hat's existing tool?
<superm1> i don't know off hand what the license is on it
<cjwatson> we looked it a while back and concluded it really wasn't good enough to inflict on all users
<cjwatson> it's a pretty high bar, unfortunately
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> it's been two years, though
<superm1> last i looked at their tool was maybe a year ago, and i wasn't "happy" with it persay, but it did the trick for the purpose/.  i'm assuming this spec will be revisited in Boston this year though, at which point it can be reinvestigated
<cjwatson> I'd be very happy if it were better now, and we should certainly get to the point of being able to do LVM in ubiquity ...
<cjwatson> (and kickseed, etc. etc.)
<superm1> what is kickseed?
<evand> kickstart -> preseed file
<superm1> i was going to ask about that: preseeding isn't active in ubiquity atm then - so on the cds, when file=..../ubuntu.seed and such, does it actually do anything?
<evand> yes
<evand> ubiquity noninteractive
<evand> makes use of it
<superm1> that was just added as a frontend though right?
<evand> indeed
<evand> but preseeding is active in ubiquity
<superm1> well for the mythbuntu frontend however, it won't be relevent yet then
<evand> the only problem is that pages that already have all their questions answered do not gracefully skip to the next page, which I'm working on ever so slowly
<cjwatson> superm1: ubiquity has always had some level of preseeding, even if not complete
<superm1> okay
<cjwatson> at least ever since it was called ubiquity - not in the initial ubuntu-express implementation
<cjwatson> superm1: we use it for language pack selection, in particular
<cjwatson> for example the Kubuntu preseed file has:
<cjwatson> d-i     pkgsel/language-pack-patterns   string language-pack-kde-$LL kde-i18n-$LL
<cjwatson> and ubiquity honours that
<superm1> Is that in the ubuntu preseed file though?
<superm1> or just kubuntu
<cjwatson> it's in everything except Ubuntu
<cjwatson> the default for that question is set to make sense for Ubuntu
<superm1> which would be how i missed it then - looking only at the ubuntu preseed
<cjwatson> right, the Ubuntu preseed file is not very interesting
<cjwatson> in fact it was empty for a long tim
<cjwatson> e
<cjwatson> (nonexistent)
<mirkobuholzer> I did some tests with evan's branch with preseeding and works nicely ...
<cjwatson> I haven't tried out the automation stuff yet, I must confess
<cjwatson> hopefully I'll get Evan to give me a demo next week
<evand> indeed!
<cjwatson> the bandwidth in the London office is fantastic for mucking about with CD images
<cjwatson> we basically have something like Ethernet to the datacentre
<evand> now if only I had the space to store them all
<cjwatson> that's what the big vmware-server box is for
<evand> yeah, I'm definitely going to build one once I move
<evand> I'm running it on here, but 250GB...not enough.
<cjwatson> yeah, I need a chunk more disk too :-/
<evand> do I have access to the LP wiki?  I'd like to learn more on this whole PPA thing.
<evand> ah, nevermind.  I get the gist of it from the spec description.
<cjwatson> evand: see /msg
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-07
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<senniha9> yes i would like some help uninstalling grub
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-30
<xivulon> evand, could you please make sure you have wubi/hardy.cdiso rev 505 selfextract in the new ISOs?
<xivulon> I have tested it and looks good here
<xivulon> could you also please test #136682?
<CIA-48> oem-config: cjwatson * r474 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.40
<CIA-48> oem-config: cjwatson * r475 oem-config/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Switch to glade-3.
<evand> xivulon: will do
<xivulon> evand thanks
<tjaalton> cjwatson: btw, you asked about the input/hal/xorg stuff on ubuntu-x@ a couple of weeks ago. You mentioned that "expert help" is available if needed, so who should I contact to get it going?-)
<xivulon> evand, I can see in http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/ that wubi-selfextract is as of the 24 of june, cannot download now, is wubi-selfextract 505 going in the ISO?
<evand> xivulon: 505 is there.  I've already told slangasek about it.
<xivulon> cool thanks
<xivulon> that is selfextract correct?
<evand> correct
<xivulon> 2xcool
<mario_limonciell> evand, i forget, what was the limitation in switching the time zone selector to strictly time zones rather than the current "city" implementation?
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: the city is needed to infer the country in order to build a complete locale
<cjwatson> it's the most economical way to get both country and timezone
<mario_limonciell> ah because locale can't be necessarily inferred from keyboard selection
<mario_limonciell> right?
<cjwatson> absolutely not
<cjwatson> we tried doing that (the other way round, admittedly, but I think the effects are pretty similar) for warty and lots of people were using keyboards that didn't match their country very well
<cjwatson> plus there isn't a complete correspondence anyway
<mario_limonciell> would it be sensible to maybe just ask the preferred locale as another question then to make that time zone page easier for people to understand?
<cjwatson> the only thing you can do to connect locales and keyboard mappings is to use one as a reasonable default for the other; anything more is doomed
<cjwatson> I don't really want to ask another question that for most people could be inferred from that one
<cjwatson> I'd rather we continued to try to improve the city selector UI
<mario_limonciell> understood.  they are all fairly intertwined
<cjwatson> country<->timezone have a much tighter correspondence, even though it isn't perfect for quite everyone
<mario_limonciell> perhaps a better suggestion then:
<xivulon> I still like zoom map widget but with partial zoom window
<xivulon> like magnifying lens
<mario_limonciell> asking the timezone first, and then fine tuning that with cities in that time zone
<mario_limonciell> and picking the one closest to you
<cjwatson> a large number of people have no idea what timezone they're in
<cjwatson> IME
<cjwatson> they know where they are
<xivulon> I agree, picking the city is easier than the timezone
<mario_limonciell> really?  I guess having a very US centric view, that's surprising
<cjwatson> my experience is that the US is unusual here: everyone talks about being on Eastern or Central or whatever
<mario_limonciell> yeah
<xivulon> we had this idea of highlighting the timezone on hoover/city selection, is that going to happen?
<cjwatson> that's rare from what I've heard elsewhere
<mario_limonciell> at least in portions of the US (for example where I live), choosing the closest city picks the wrong time zone
<cjwatson> do you not know that that city over there keeps different time?
<cjwatson> that strikes me as the sort of thing you'd know about nearby cities
<cjwatson> being able to highlight the timezone is looking increasingly plausible; Ted Gould found a data source we can use
<mario_limonciell> well that's the thing, i'm new to TX, so i didn't realize parts of it would be on different timezones
<cjwatson> how would asking for the timezone and picking the closest city have helped, then? :-)
<cjwatson> ah, you knew what timezone you were in
<cjwatson> I do contend that's a fairly rare situation
<mario_limonciell> well I know that i'm central time since US people know these thigns :)
<cjwatson> timezone highlighting will help a lot, I think
<mario_limonciell> yeah i agree
<mario_limonciell> well and what was it i just saw that highlighing in... mozilla lightning
<mario_limonciell> when you receive ical notifications, you can select which timezone to adjust them to, and they highlight the map properly
<cjwatson> interesting, didn't know about that
<cjwatson> Ted sucked it out of the CIA Factbook I think
<mario_limonciell> just noticed it myself today and it reminded me that this was bothersome
<cjwatson> in Europe, you'd get people going "huh, am I on Western Europe time or Central Europe time?"
<cjwatson> (this is a particular trick question because very few parts of we generally refer to as Western Europe are actually on Western Europe time)
<mario_limonciell> ah :
<cjwatson> it's also worth remembering that the timezone you're in right now isn't sufficient, due to daylight savings madness
<cjwatson> cf. Indiana
<cjwatson> or is it Arizona? I forget
<mario_limonciell> used to be indiana
<cjwatson> the city is particularly good because that maps *directly* to the notation in the timezone database
<mario_limonciell> they abolished that now though, and have committed to eastern time only
<cjwatson> right, and for those people who picked a relevant city in Indiana, they got automatically transitioned to that with no configuration changes required
<mario_limonciell> ideally i suppose for the US: if there was an accurate representation on that map for the time zones and cities in those time zones, say clicking a region in TX near my area, perhaps that would automatically map to the closest city actually in the time zone that is in the database
<mario_limonciell> that would be the happiest medium I could see
<cjwatson> yeah, that's what I'd like to see too
<cjwatson> I'm not sure everyone can point accurately to their location on an unmarked world map, but with city and timezone markings that should be enough context for most
<mario_limonciell> yeah
<cjwatson> I'm still not sure about the auto-zooming; the attempt at that in hardy went, frankly, very badly indeed
<cjwatson> users found it disorienting and difficult to control
<mario_limonciell> especially in the oem-config context.  i found the ubiquity map more usable than the oem-config one
<cjwatson> a magnifying lens *might* work but we need to be very careful; crude attempts at rendering something like that could actually come out worse, if it doesn't look and feel like a lens
<mario_limonciell> did the idea of breaking the map up into continents come up?
<mario_limonciell> so you have a different graphic you show when you pick your continent
<cjwatson> I don't think so
<cjwatson> wouldn't the different shapes be tricky?
<cjwatson> I suppose it might stand some chance
<mario_limonciell> well you figure to go with square boxes
<cjwatson> I don't mean that kind of shape, more the different aspect ratios
<cjwatson> North America is much taller than Asia
<cjwatson> but they all have to fit into the same sort of shape of window
<mario_limonciell> would have to use the same size for both, and use multiple snapshots for the bigger continents
<mario_limonciell> africa would probably need two for example
 * cjwatson contemplates using a bit of insomnia to tackle bug 64058
<CIA-1> console-setup: cjwatson * r73 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-1> console-setup: If console-setup/layoutcode is preseeded but not marked as seen, then
<CIA-1> console-setup: set the default layout but don't lower the layout question priority or
<CIA-1> console-setup: preseed console-setup/ask_detect (LP: #64058).
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r515 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/19keyboard):
<CIA-1> casper: Support ?= (set value but don't mark as seen) preseeding syntax for
<CIA-1> casper: console-setup/* (LP: #64058).
<CIA-1> console-setup: cjwatson * r74 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25ubuntu2
<CIA-1> casper: cjwatson * r516 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.134
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-01
<giosue_c> hi.  i'm looking at the error logs of a system that failed while installing.
<giosue_c> this may seem remedial, but i'm wondering how to get the logs off the system so I can keep the error messages around.
<giosue_c> i see the nc command is available and i'll probably use that, but would be nice to know what the standard approach to getting a copy of the logs is.
<cjwatson> the usual advice I give is to go back to the installer main menu, select "Save debug logs", and follow the instructions
<cjwatson> it's also possible to run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and after that you'll have scp, or as you observe you can use nc
<giosue_c> thanks.  good to know.  switched my build from feisty to hardy today and something's not quite right.
<CIA-1> oem-config: cjwatson * r477 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40
<xivulon> evand, can you please test wubi within vm with < 256MB?
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r97 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh):
<CIA-1> partman-base: Don't disable /dev/ramzswap* swap devices (thanks, John McCabe-Dansted;
<CIA-1> partman-base: LP: #193552).
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r98 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu2
<evand> xivulon: sure
<evand> xivulon: The 256 MB check is fine, but using today's CD I'm getting an invalid CD detected when launching umenu
<xivulon> arg I forgot about umenu
<xivulon> !define VERSION "8.04"
<xivulon> src/umenu.nsi
<xivulon> should be 8.04.1
<xivulon> evand please try with the above ^
<evand> will do
<evand> that worked.  Ok, I'll commit this and ask slangasek if he's willing to regenerate the desktop CDs at this point.
<xivulon> sorry for that umenu completely slipped my mind
<evand> hopefully slangasek will let another build through :/
<evand> xivulon: have you experienced any crashes while testing Wubi.exe?  I seem to be getting them with some frequency in 8.04.1.
<chrismat> I want to install Ubuntu from CentOS PXE
<chrismat> unattended
<chrismat> What should i use debconf, fai or kickstart?
<xivulon> evand no, not particularly
<xivulon> quite strange because if anything there is less stuff now
<xivulon> maybe do you have several ISOs around?
<evand> I don't believe so.  I always uncheck the box for backing up the ISO.
<evand> I also hit a bug where it asked the timezone question, but I cannot reproduce it now.
<xivulon> hmm would have liked to have had more feedback on this a few days ago'...
<evand> Indeed, we're probably stuck with it now.
<cjwatson> chrismat: I don't recommend fai simply because the Ubuntu installer team has very little experience with it and so it probably hasn't been touched very much for Ubuntu
<cjwatson> chrismat: either debconf preseeding or Kickstart is fine; preseeding is more powerful in and of itself while Kickstart is simpler; however, you can use Kickstart and add a few preseeding commands to tweak things that go wrong, if you like
<xivulon> evand there is no change in the source that would make segfaults more likely as far as I can see, must be a random change (like behaviour changing because of an extra print statement...)
<xivulon> as for the timezone the code is slightly different now, it might be that you had that with the french version?
<xivulon> ms has this nice habit of saving configuration values in localized form from time to time...
<evand> cute, and yes, I was using the French Windows XP Professional.
<evand> However, it only failed once while using it.
<james_w> testing today's intrepid daily alternate I get "hotkey-setup: Depends: discover (>= 2.0) but it is not installable". I'm stuck at finding out the cause though.
<opapo> how do I use kickstart to automate the install of a lamp server
<cjwatson> james_w: I fixed hotkey-setup this morning
<cjwatson> opapo: I'm going to bed now, but either stick around and I'll answer tomorrow morning if nobody beats me to it, or send mail as in the /topic
<james_w> cjwatson: great, thanks
<giosue_c> i'm trying to build a hardy alternate installer cd with cdimage.  germinate isn't finding some dependencies of the xubuntu-desktop package.  I think it is because the packages it requires are in universe, but the germinate command cdimage is using only looks at main.
<cjwatson> giosue_c: set CDIMAGE_UNSUPPORTED in the environment. (grep for that and you'll see what I mean.)
<cjwatson> see the 'export CDIMAGE_UNSUPPORTED=1' lines in cdimage/bin/build-image-set
<giosue_c> i think i already know what you mean :).  I'm pretty sure i bumped my head on that before.
<giosue_c> now that you mention it!
<giosue_c> thanks
<giosue_c> I see it returns a mirror location of ftp-universe instead of ftp
<cjwatson> that's due to cdimage's local wacky mirror layout, feel free to override
 * cjwatson -> bed, no really
<giosue_c> :)
<giosue_c> thanks
<xivulon> evand yes it matters, because people use the local directory to pass a pre-downloaded ISO, but with a self-extracting wubi I cannot know which one is the local directory
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-02
<xivulon> we should have the self-extracting inside the cd, and the non-selfextracting in ubuntu.com
<xivulon> we should have the self-extracting inside the cd, and the non-selfextracting in ubuntu.com
<giosue_c> as per my earlier question:  i'm trying to build a hardy alternate installer cd with cdimage.  germinate isn't finding some dependencies of the xubuntu-desktop package.  I think it is because the packages it requires are in universe, but the germinate command cdimage is using only looks at main.
<giosue_c> i just want to make sure the solution gets in the logs
<giosue_c> cjwatson advised me to make sure CDIMAGE_UNSUPPORTED was getting set.
<giosue_c> he also advised me to workaround the strange cdimage mirror location (ftp-universe instead of just ftp).  The key here is not to do anything dumb in your workaround, which is what i did. :)
<giosue_c> my final solution was to change the ftp-uinverse link in run-germinate to be plain old ftp.
<giosue_c> that's all really.
<davmor2> xivulon: afternoon (well almost eveing)
<davmor2> Just doing the wubi install tests pronto
<opapo> I want to create a bootable iso
<davmor2> xivulon: Wubi is still not functioning from cd-rw but is from dvd-rw
<opapo> I have copied/modified files from a cd and what to create a new bootable iso
<opapo> I know about genisoimage, but I don't know about how to make a cd bootable
<opapo> I will try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<evand> davmor2: we had to back out the change that fixed bug 207137
<evand> It wont make it for 8.04.1
<davmor2> evand: No worries I clocked it after :)
<davmor2> Thought I'd test it anyway as I had reported the original bug :)
<davmor2> evand: xivulon: Vista's self extractor seems to be working okay so far from umenu I'll keep you informed :)
<evand> fantastic
<davmor2> evand: xivulon: Works nicely cd ejected bar completes and the system is currently installing Ubuntu after reboot :)
<evand> hooray
<davmor2> evand: Yeap
<davmor2> evand: xivulon:  Migration-Assistant still isn't working with wubi though
<davmor2> evand: is m-a working with vista yet do you know?
<xivulon> hi davmor2, all good?
<evand> negative, that will take some time that I don't have at the moment.  Hopefully I'll find a free weekend for it as it's not too much work (the registry format is largely unchanged).
<evand> m-a as a whole needs updating though.  Firefox 3 doesn't seem to want to migrate old preferences over, so it looks like I'll have to rework that code with sqlite.
<evand> err bookmarks
<xivulon> evand see #release for non-selfextracting wubi.exe stand-alone
<evand> xivulon: indeed
<davmor2> Yay success on Vista :) full installed :)
<davmor2> xivulon: quick query why does grub stall for 8 seconds when the norm is 3?
<xivulon> davmor2 check what is the timeout in c:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub\menu.lst
<xivulon> I do not recall preseeding the timeout, would have thought that it would default to the standard case
<xivulon> evand any clue?^
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll check it out another time?  In a qa meeting and am now testing m-a
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> I would expect it to be 10 though from what you say
<davmor2> evand: m-a is working on xp :)
<davmor2> in i386 anyway
<evand> hooray
<giosue_c> I thought I understood how the installer worked, but now I'm not so sure.  I'm going to put some of my assumptions here and I would be obliged if somebody could point out the parts I am missing or don't understand....  Thanks in advance!
<giosue_c> After the installer has booted itself it uses debootstrap to setup the target system.
<giosue_c> ok.  maybe i don't understand at all how the thing works.
<giosue_c> :(
<giosue_c> i've got a ISO with a pool on it and an installer.  How does it know what to install?
<giosue_c> Does it use the "Tasks"?  If so where do you specify what tasks to add?
<cjwatson> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/talks/debconf6/paper/ might be a helpful thing to read
<cjwatson> assuming you've already gone through the installation guide
<giosue_c> ok.  i'll start there.
<cjwatson> to set up the target system, it uses debootstrap followed by tasksel and a few additional tweaks
<cjwatson> debootstrap installs Priority: required and important, while tasksel uses the Task fields
<cjwatson> the default set of tasks to install is preseeded (/preseed/ in the ISO image)
<cjwatson> and the preseed file to use is passed as file= on the kernel command line
<giosue_c> so in the preseed file... when you preseed xubuntu-desktop to tasksel it is the task... not the metapackage of the same name.
<giosue_c> right.
<giosue_c> that would explain.
<giosue_c> it kinda feels like xubuntu-desktop metapackage and xubuntu-desktop task are redundant.
<giosue_c> i'm missing something subtle here.  why use the tasks at all, why not just install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage straightaway?
<giosue_c> or if we have to use tasks why not just have the xubuntu-desktop task just install xubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<cjwatson> it's the task, yes
<cjwatson> there are some subtle differences
<cjwatson> the metapackage is useful for convenient installation
<cjwatson> but telling apt to install the task in the installer means that each component of the task can be separately recorded as explicitly installed, rather than automatically installed
<cjwatson> both are useful
<giosue_c> hmm.  interesting.  I guess i didn't know there was a difference between a package that was automatically vs. explicitly installed.
<cjwatson> apt-get autoremove
<cjwatson> also apt-mark
<giosue_c> ok.  clearly i have some reading to do. :)
<davmor2> evand: including the FF book marks from IE favourites
<evand> curious.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I just noticed that d-i asks about using ntp if you don't setup a network connection
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Is that worth reporting?
<davmor2> evand: I got mail imap for google, bliss backdrop (making me puke) and FF bookmarks too
<evand> heh, great
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/FFbm.png
<opapo> I am creating a custom Ubuntu CD
<opapo> I can get it to boot, but it says it is not an ubuntu cd
<opapo> I get an "Unknown suite Hardy" error using dfsbuild
<opapo> everywhere where there is a suite or dlrepos there is a "hardy"
<evand> cjwatson: Do you know of a way to shoehorn cdebconf onto the live cd environment?
<cjwatson> just install the package of that name? should be coinstallable
<cjwatson> opapo: that usually means you left out the (hidden) .disk directory on the CD, specifically .disk/info
<cjwatson> bdmurray: mm, yes, probably - file it on clock-setup please
<evand> that's what I figured, but it complains about being unable to initialize the database once I try to write to it.
<cjwatson> you probably have to set one up by hand with its debconf-loadtemplate implementation
<cjwatson> see Debian bug 451130
<evand> ah, I was actually just looking at that a moment ago.
<evand> thanks!
<opapo> cjwatson: I did not have .disk included
<opapo> that did not work
<cjwatson> evand: what are the cdebconf-specific things you ran across in localechooser?
<cjwatson> oh, column alignment?
<cjwatson> evand: I think we should probably add the directive and column alignment stuff to debconf ...
<evand> that bit me at first, but I was referring to Choices-en.UTF-8
<cjwatson> that should be supported in debconf, I thought
<evand> I thought so, but it appears to report back nothing.  There definitely seems to be some disparity between localechooser in d-i and on the live cd as in the latter you don't end up with the correct default selections for the country questions.
<evand> whereas it works just fine in d-i and the previous version works fine on the live cd.  I appear to have everything it needs in the PATH, and I don't see anything else I might've set up wrong.
<cjwatson> happy to have a look tomorrow if you can throw me over a WIP patch
<evand> surely, will do
<evand> and thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-03
<opapo> I am working with dfsbuild and am running into some errors that are inexplicable
<cjwatson> dfsbuild isn't something I've ever used
<cjwatson> so I'm afraid we may have difficulty supporting it here
<cjwatson> however: please quote exact error messages, preferably with context of where they're appearing
<cjwatson> I should know where "Unknown suite Hardy" would be coming from, but I can't find it just now, and context would probably help
<cjwatson> like I said before, "not an Ubuntu CD" simply literally means that .disk/info doesn't exist on the CD; that's the precise condition for that message being displayed
<CIA-1> user-setup: cjwatson * r103 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> user-setup: Create sambashare group and add the initial user to it (thanks, Mantas
<CIA-1> user-setup: Kriaučiūnas; LP: #238224).
<CIA-1> user-setup: cjwatson * r104 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-1> user-setup: Stop creating /etc/aliases, since apparently postfix would rather have a
<CIA-1> user-setup: blank slate (LP: #228391).
<CIA-1> user-setup: cjwatson * r105 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu2
<davmor2> evand ping
<cjwatson> evand_: I'm trying to get something that resembles an intrepid desktop CD to work with before I poke at your localechooser changes, FWIW
<cjwatson> promoted two packages which should sort it out after a couple of publisher runs
<davmor2> xivulon: good news for the most part wubi seems to be doing it's job hansomly
<xivulon> davmor2: good to hear for a change :)
<xivulon> thanks a lot
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> evand_: ping
<evand_> davmor2_dinner: pong
<xivulon> TheMuso any progress on 243226?
<davmor2_dinner> evand: amd 64 bit m-a still broken :(
<evand> hrm, ok
<davmor2> evand bug 218673
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> np's
<ilowe> hi guys, I'm having trouble with a preseeded install.... the installer hangs just after the "unable to set title for console-setup-udeb" warning message
<ilowe> any clues?
<evand> you'll need to post /var/log/syslog
<ilowe> from the machine I'm installing on?
<evand> yes, there is a save logs option if you back out to the menu
<ilowe> Hmmm... I can't back out anywhere... my install starts up and I get the blue screen of the installer and the line at the bottom just flashes intermittently... can I get the logs through the console there?
<ilowe> nm... I got it
<cjwatson> that "unable to set title" message is purely cosmetic FYI
<cjwatson> so it'll be something else
<ilowe> cjwatson: yeah... but that's the last message I get in the logs
<cjwatson> you can also press alt-f2 and use nc, or alt-f2, 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb', and use scp
<cjwatson> yeah, just saying it's a totally useless message for the purpose of diagnosis and therefore it is necessary to look at something else :)
<ilowe> cjwatson: fair enough... trying the scp now
<cjwatson> it sounds like a menu item is looping
<ilowe> hmmm... that scp doesn't seem to work
<cjwatson> with what error message?
<ilowe> When I install it I get a bunch of blank lines and then scp is not available at the command line
<cjwatson> might depend how far through the installer it got
<cjwatson> try nc instead
<ilowe> cjwatson: murgh... I have no network on the box
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> can I see the preseed file and try zen diagnostics?
<ilowe> cjwatson: let me pastebin the last lines here... hang on
<cjwatson> (blank out any passwords therein)
<ilowe> cjwatson: argh... no way to grab the output (I'm in a qemu window)
<ilowe> cjwatson: I'll post the preseed file
<ilowe> cjwatson: here it is: http://pastebin.com/d7112bb14
<cjwatson> what's your kernel command line (via pxe or whatever)?
<cjwatson> is this a netboot install?
<cjwatson> oh, and from which URL did you download the netboot image, if so?
<ilowe> cjwatson:  here's my kernel "append" line: file=/cdrom/preseed/asterisk.seed debian-installer/locale=en_CA console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layout=us initrd=/install/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram --
<ilowe> cjwatson: not netboot, I modified an installer CD, edited the isolinux.cfg file and added my own preseed file
<ilowe> cjwatson: The thought occurs: do I need to generate/re-generate md5 sums for those files?
<cjwatson> md5sums aren't yet checked unless you ask for it
<ilowe> cjwatson: ok, cool
<cjwatson> that should be console-setup/layoutcode=us
<cjwatson> (and you can leave out console-setup/ask_detect=false, console-setup/layoutcode=anything implies it
<cjwatson> )
<ilowe> OK, I'll switch it up
<cjwatson> that might be it - it's hard to say for sure
<ilowe> cjwatson: let me give it a shot... hang on
 * cjwatson tries with intrepid
<cjwatson> yeah, I think that's it, hangs here too
<ilowe> OK... just re-packaging the ISO now
<cjwatson> might be able to catch that, though it's something of a "don't do that then" :-)
<ilowe> cjwatson: nice! it seems to be working; thanks so much
<ilowe> cjwatson: follow-up question: do you know how I can skip the intro bit where I need to select English and then select my install type from the menu?
<ilowe> cjwatson: hmmm... I spoke too soon
<ilowe> cjwatson: it says it failed to process the file...
<cjwatson> yes, that may just have got you further along
<cjwatson> exact error message please? it's hard to grep for paraphrases
<ilowe> cjwatson: something about /etc/default-release doesn't exist
<ilowe> sorry
<ilowe> It says "Failed to process the preconfiguration file from file:///cdrom/preseed/asterisk.seed. The file may be corrupt"
<ilowe> In the red error screen
<cjwatson> fixed the "unable to set title" message upstream
<ilowe> In the console it printed out the following (bits stripped)...
<ilowe> cat:
<ilowe> /etc/default-release
<ilowe> No such file or directory
<ilowe> Then two DEBUG messages about libc6 and libnewt0.52 not existing
<ilowe> the final message is:
<ilowe> INFO: Menu-item 'file-preseed' selected
<cjwatson> could you acknowledge the error message (press enter) and see if anything further appears on alt-f4?
<cjwatson> it's odd that debconf-set-selections would have exited non-zero without something on stderr
<ilowe> OK, now it says (in alt-f4):
<ilowe> /bin/debconf-set-selections:
<ilowe> shift: 56:
<ilowe> can't shift that many
<cjwatson> blink
<cjwatson> give me a minute :)
<ilowe> I may have found something... I had a trailing comma in my tasksel line
<cjwatson> you did, but that shouldn't cause a parse error
<cjwatson> (feel free to try it, I just think it's unlikely)
<ilowe> Do you know what the "shift" thing is?
<cjwatson> I'm investigating
<cjwatson> I mean, superficially yes, but not why
<ilowe> OK
<ilowe> Yeah, well... that didn't work (as you predicted)
<ilowe> Same shift error message
<cjwatson> ah ok, 56 is just a line number, that makes more sense
<ilowe> Line number in what? In one of the installer scripts?
<cjwatson> now, let's try looking at the version of debconf-set-selections you're actually running ...
<cjwatson> I'm just thinking out loud
<ilowe> how do I get the version of that?
<ilowe> It's whatever is packaged with the 8.04 server release CD
<cjwatson> it's ok, I know what you have
<cjwatson> are you able to put the exact file up on a website somewhere, rather than on a pastebin?
<cjwatson> (again with passwords obscured if you like, but with no other changes to the file if at all possible)
<cjwatson> I just want to check that it's not something odd with things that look like spaces but aren't
<cjwatson> since the file looks ok to me
<ilowe> sure... hang on
<cjwatson> basically what it means is that there is a non-comment line with fewer than three words on it
<ilowe> Check here: http://www.ilowe.net/asterisk.seed
<ilowe> The password is in there but it's bogus anyway; don't worry about it
<cjwatson> got it
<cjwatson> (the file I mean)
<ilowe> :)
<cjwatson> oh wow, that's a fun parser bug
<ilowe> :)
<cjwatson> on the line after "d-i partman/confirm boolean true", you have a line containing only a single space
<cjwatson> remove that space
<ilowe> nice
<ilowe> How come it's so picky about spaces? Reminds me of old school make files
<cjwatson> this is fixed in intrepid
<ilowe> Ah.... is there any value to my running intrepid? How solid is it?
<cjwatson> at least I think it's fixed, just a moment
<cjwatson> (phone)
<ilowe> np
<ilowe> looks like it's working
<cjwatson> mm, yeah, there is still a bug in intrepid; I'll get that fixed
<cjwatson> -for line in $(grep -v '^#' "$file" | sed "s/$CR//g"); do
<cjwatson> +for line in $(grep -v '^#\|^[[:space:]]$' "$file" | sed "s/$CR//g"); do
<cjwatson> in case you care
<cjwatson> actually, there's probably a better way, but anyway
<ilowe> cjwatson: what's the script that's in?
<cjwatson> debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> it's in the preseed source package
<cjwatson> ok, fix in my source tree, will tidy up and commit later
<cjwatson> got to go, hope that sorts out the rest
<ilowe> cjwatson: will [[:space:]] match multiple spaces?
<cjwatson> good point :-)
<ilowe> :)
<cjwatson> the perils of being in a rush
<ilowe> Also, how can I skip the initial menu on the install?
<cjwatson> re intrepid, it's a little less ropey than it was but I certainly wouldn't advise using it for non-testing/development purposes yet
<ilowe> Thanks a lot for your time... I'll be hanging around while I work on this, hopefully I'll find more bugs :)
<cjwatson> sorry, can you wait for a couple of hours until I get back? my stepson's concert is in 16 minutes at school ...
<cjwatson> if you hang around here I'll answer later
<ilowe> cjwatson: np... catch you later
<ilowe> cjwatson: I filed a bug for Hardy and included a patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/preseed/+bug/245256
<evand> cjwatson: am I correct in believing that we could do away with the initramfs diversion in scripts/install.py (r1549), given triggers?
<cjwatson> evand: I'm not sure that linux-image itself is triggerised
<cjwatson> ilowe: FWIW it's usually considered slightly bad practice to attach a patch that came from somebody else without mentioning that ...
<cjwatson> (I've clarified on the bug)
<cs278> Would anybody happen to know why I am having to set mirror/country as an argument to d-i? as it will not work inside a preseed file
<cjwatson> cs278: hmm, shouldn't be necessary. Can I see the resulting installer syslog?
<cs278> this is under gutsy
<cs278> certain partman arguments seem to require the same treatment too
<cjwatson> that *definitely points to some other problem*
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> that *definitely* points to some other problem
<cjwatson> there's absolutely no reason partman should normally need to be preseeded on the kernel command line
<cs278> I thought not
<ilowe> cjwatson: sorry about that; I meant to mention it but then wasn't sure exactly who you were. My bad.
<cjwatson> can I see the resulting installer syslog demonstrating things going wrong, and the preseed file (with passwords obscured if necessary)?
<cjwatson> ilowe: ah well, never min
<cjwatson> d
<cs278> cjwatson: yeah, just waiting for it to boot up again
<cjwatson> ilowe: if I'd been in I would have said a bug report wasn't really necessary since it's already fixed in my working tree
<cjwatson> but no worries
<ilowe> cjwatson: fair enough; I saw that you weren't the maintainer of the package so I took a chance that they would want to include it in Hardy. I'll get the hang of it given enough time and leeway :)
<cjwatson> I'm part of the upstream maintainer team
<ilowe> BTW, my install ran all the way through no problems
<cjwatson> oh good
<cjwatson> my inclination is probably not for hardy, since now it would take six months for that to roll out into a point release, and there's a simple workaround
<ilowe> just trying to figure out how to skip the initial language and menu selection now
<ilowe> cjwatson: fair enough... what's the schedule for intrepid like?
<cjwatson> but, once 8.04.1 is done (real soon now!) you're welcome to ask the RM for a second opinion
<cjwatson> intrepid will be October this year
<cjwatson> there should be a timeout setting for the initial menu
<ilowe> cjwatson: I'm not picky about it: I know about the issue now so I'll work around it manually for now; it was a n00b mistake anyway
<cjwatson> 'timeout' in isolinux.cfg I think
<ilowe> cjwatson: funny how we developers always build slightly brittle tools for ourselves :)
<cjwatson> it's 'timeout 0' by default - make it 'timeout 1' and that'll be a 0.1 second delay, which should be close enough
<cjwatson> (0 == infinite)
<cjwatson> brittle> good enough, eh? :-)
<cjwatson> I do think it's a bug not something the user can be "blamed" for
<ilowe> cjwatson: worse is better (if it takes me less time to hack it together that way)
<ilowe> cjwatson: beautiful... the skipping works perfectly: now I have a fully automated install
 * ilowe dances a bit
<cjwatson> fantastic
<cjwatson> (there are other approaches, you could disable gfxboot and set 'prompt 0' or suchlike - the above is just minimal-modification from what you have)
<ilowe> cjwatson: it's perfect; I don't really care if the screen flashes a bit, I just wanted something that wouldn't require any user interaction
<cs278> cjwatson: http://tmp.cs278.org/ubuntu/syslog & http://tmp.cs278.org/ubuntu/preseed
<cjwatson> cs278: I'd rather have an example of how it goes wrong *without* those things on the command line
<cs278> oh sorr
<cs278> *sorry
<cjwatson> then I can, well, debug it going wrong :)
<cs278> cjwatson: makes sense, i'm a little fed up with it
<cjwatson> I should be able to figure out what's up
<cjwatson> especially with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 output
<cs278> detecting network...
<cjwatson> cs278: I'm going to need to go to bed soon ... any progress?
<cs278> same urls
<cs278> just done it
<cs278> I manually pressed the "enter information manually" forgot I needed that before I could get ssh
<cs278> but thats where it is stalling
<cjwatson> cs278: the log for the actions performed after reading http://preseed.cs278.org/ubuntu.cfg
<cjwatson> cs278: ... doesn't remotely correspond to what you say the contents of the preseed file are
<cjwatson> cs278: so I'd suggest starting by checking that you really have the right preseed file in that location
<cjwatson> for instance, while reading that preseed file, it's setting a bunch of stuff that looks like it must date from a feisty deployment
<cjwatson> Jul  3 22:32:49 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/local0/repository http://repos.cs278.org feisty main
<cjwatson> for example
<cs278> :-O
<cs278> what on earth
<cs278> I just wgetted it from the box and you are right
<cs278> its got my old fiesty preseed there
<cs278> okay somethings gone awry with my apache setup just did a force refresh from firefox and the new script appeared
<cjwatson> caching fun?
<cs278> seems that way
<cs278> cheers for your help
<cjwatson> no problem
<cs278> I'm going to find a dunce hat now
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> bug 32473 is relevant, and I've just noted that it affects preseed too
<cs278> one more thing
<cs278> if I hit escape and go to the menu, and choose download preseed file option
<cs278> will the changes apply?
<cjwatson> should do though the installer might be in a slightly odd state; I'd probably just start again and have a cup of coffee in the meantime or something
<cs278> thats a lot coffee ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-04
<cjwatson> evand: could you commit the final ubiquity 1.8.12 to the hardy-proposed branch when you have a chance, please?
<cjwatson> evand: I just noticed that pt_BR.po is busted in 1.8.12; look at the very first string :-(
<evand> cjwatson: yikes, sorry about that.  Done.
<xivulon> TheMuso, would it be possible to have an SRU about the panic messages?
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r944 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.26-3 kernels.
<CIA-1> debian-installer: cjwatson * r945 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu6
<TheMuso> xivulon: Yes, but I have yet to work out a sane way of doing it.
<TheMuso> xivulon: I'll give it some more thought when I'm back on Monday morning.
<xivulon> TheMuso, thanks a bunch, that would help a lot!
<CIA-1> installation-guide: cjwatson * r428 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/chroot-install.xml):
<CIA-1> installation-guide: Don't recommend passing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to debootstrap;
<CIA-1> installation-guide: it can figure out a good default for itself, and that URL is wrong for
<CIA-1> installation-guide: ports architectures (see
<CIA-1> installation-guide: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+question/38180).
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-06
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all,
<[Michelangelo]> Hi all, I need some help about the installation of the Ubuntu
<[Michelangelo]> after the installation the boot loader shows me the Vista and Ubuntu
<[Michelangelo]> after the selection I can see an error in the partition error 14
<[Michelangelo]> how can I do?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-29
<jumentous> hey all, i'm setting up a reprepro server that will contain a partial mirror that clients will use but i also want to do a net install from there,
<jumentous> i get no kernel modules were found and when i look up anna's source this apparently means that there is no kernel-version string on the packages,
<jumentous> however when i check packages.gz out on a real server there is also no kernel-version attribute
<jumentous> anyone have an idea of what may be going on
<icarus901> jumentous, i suggest apt-cacher; you can quiet that message with "d-i anna/no_kernel_modules boolean true" in a preseed.cfg
<jumentous> i haven't seen apt-cacher but the problem is that i will later need to add my own packages to it, as well as control what updates are let through rather than the simple apt-proxy
<jumentous> will look at cacher
<jumentous> icarus901, it was more about why would anna not recognise the kernel packages when they are essentially copied off upstream and can i debug it somehow
<icarus901> unfortunately it's not something with which i am familiar beyond that point
<jumentous> ok, do you know if Kernel-Version is a package tag as it doesn't appear to be
<hardaway> cjwatson: How was your holiday?
<hardaway> cjwatson: Don't know if you noticed but ubiquity is still at version 1.13.4 when other cds are at 1.13.6--the manifest has not changed from June 15
<jerroome> hi guys
<jerroome> I have to install a low memory system, but the installation takes more than 2 hours, it hangs at localedef, gen etc ... . I tried to remove the executable locale files with early command, but it's always recreated. does anyone have an idea how I could fasten up the install process ? I thought maybe booting with a liveusb, partitionning the drives and then copy the content of each partition from a previously installed syst
<jerroome> like to reach an installation which takes less than 30 min
<cjwatson> hardaway: like I told you, just wait until it manages to build. It's not a problem with ubiquity, it's a problem with UNR builds in general right now. I believe it's scheduled to be fixed today but it is not in my hands so there is no point asking me about it
<cjwatson> jerroome: try 'd-i pkgsel/language-packs string' (i.e. set that question to empty) in your preseed file
<cjwatson> should work as of jaunty, probably not before that
<jerroome> that's what I'm doing, but it still hangs at 75%
<jerroome> isn't it possible to just skip language locals ?
<cjwatson> don't know then, sorry. feel free to post to the mailing list with a complete description of your setup, logs, etc. ...
<cjwatson> jerroome: skip> that's what that preseed is supposed to do!
<cjwatson> if it isn't working, I consider it a bug that needs to be investigated
<jerroome> would you agree to have a look at my preseed file ?
<jerroome> and pxe ?
<jerroome> I would pastebin it ....
<cjwatson> I'm happy to have a look
<jerroome> ok, just one second
<cjwatson> though I'm busy with other coding work right now
<jerroome> In case you find some time pxe : http://paste.ubuntu.com/206195/ and preseed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/206199/
<jerroome> early_command part is a try to skip locales in an quite unproper way ....
<cjwatson> I need syslog from an installation attempt too, preferably with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> if the installation attempt completes successfully (even if slowly), the syslog will be saved in /var/log/installer/syslog
<jerroome> I'm installing it on a faster machine and pastebin that too
<jerroome> cjwatson : I was completely wrong, I wasn't taking the right preseed file, the option works fine ..... sorry for the time you took to look at my file ....
<cjwatson> cool, glad to hear that it works now
<jerroome> I should have looked my apache log more precisely :), but it's cool that it's working now
<jerroome> do you know if it's possible to fasten up the part " configuring linux modules" at 83 % ?
<cjwatson> "fasten" doesn't mean what you think it means in English :-)
<cjwatson> I have a phone call now, will get to you after that
<jerroome> your right, I don't want to fasten, but to make it quicker :)
<jerroome> no problem, thank you for all the help you already gave me
<cjwatson> jerroome: I'm not sure what step you're talking about there. Are you translating that back from French? If so, could you just give me the French text?
<cjwatson> Hard to grep for approximate text you see ...
<jerroome> I can't give you the exact text, but which packages take long time
<jerroome> it starts with linux-image-generic_2.6.24.23.25_i386.deb
<jerroome> until linux-generic_2.6.24.23.25_i386.deb
<jerroome> no
<jerroome> from linux-generic_2.6.24.23.25_i386.deb on, it takes more than 20 minutes to pass to the next get
<jerroome> the next step is selecting and installing software
<jerroome> does that help you out ?
<cjwatson> well, that's probably building the initramfs
<cjwatson> there's not a lot I can do to help you there
<cjwatson> it's just not terribly quick
<jerroome> ok
<cjwatson> most of the relevant code there is in kernel packaging, initramfs-tools, etc., not in the installer
<jerroome> so I can't change anything about it  ?
<cjwatson> I think it's unlikely, sorry
<cjwatson> at least I don't know how you might
<jerroome> ok
<jerroome> only a last question :) shouldn't the installer skip to install language-pack-en ?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> we wanted to have that always installed to make support easier - in particular we can guarantee that the en_US.UTF-8 locale always exists which (unfortunately) is a useful property to be able to assume
<jerroome> do you know what a fast install time is for a 64MB machine with a 664MHz cpu ?
<cjwatson> jerroome: for a longer version of this answer, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-February/006884.html
<cjwatson> jerroome: no, I don't
<jerroome> thank you cjwatson
<jerroome> and have a nice day
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-30
<jumentous> hi, i'm setting up an automatic install off my own package server which i've signed, i have made anna recognise the key by modifying initrd but later in the install this key is not transfered to apt
<jumentous> is there a way i can transfer this automatically, or am i best off trying to script it?
<hardaway> does anyone know when the new build of Ubuntu-netbook-remix will take place
<cjwatson> It's being tried automatically every day. It will not succeed until, at least, bug 391964 is marked "Fix Released".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391964 in soyuz "cron.germinate change for unr seed branch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391964
<cjwatson> there is no point checking until that fix has been rolled out.
<cjwatson> once that happens, hopefully it'll succeed, but something else might go wrong.
<cjwatson> daily builds are like this ...
<hardaway> i will set my expectations accordingly--thanks
<StevenK> cjwatson: There's a few other things, but yeah, that's the first blocker.
<StevenK> hardaway: I'm well aware of the issues and are working through them
<cjwatson> right, UNR is going through a lot of flux right now and so build problems are to be expected
<hardaway> I am just hyped about the product---it is the best I have seen---moblin's interface sucks in my opinion
<StevenK> hardaway: A more appropiate channel for UNR is #ubuntu-mobile, by the way.
<hardaway> cool--i will check it out
<cjwatson> right, this channel has pretty much done its bit for the time being :-)
<hardaway> cheers
<rgreening> evand: ping
<rgreening> evand: I think we are in a position to upload a beta of the usb-creator-kde. We need to get it out and get some testing and bug fixing/patching/translations...
<rgreening> evand: actually, I mean the entire usb-creator package
<rgreening> I fixed up the packaging. It now builds and there's a common pkg now...
<rgreening> evand: ping me when you have some time to chat... I have a beta posted in my PPA on lp:~roderick-greening
<StevenK> aaaaaaa
<evand> rgreening: okay, I'll look it over in a bit
<rgreening> evand: awesome. the sooner we can get this into hands to test, the better
<evand> absolutely
<rgreening> it needs a lot of love :)
<rgreening> HAL == teh evil
<rgreening> ;)
<evand> yeah, thus devicekit-disks
<rgreening> evand: any idea on how to integrate policykit?
 * rgreening wonders if bindings are available yet..
<evand> to be perfectly honest, I think the best approach would be switching to devicekit-disks across the board would be the best way of handling that, as then we'd only need policykit for the linux-specific bits (remastering the squashfs in the future)
<evand> I could be wrong though.  I'd have to look at the problem closer than I have.
<evand> and I'd rather get everything working smoothly before we tackle problems like that
<rgreening> sure thing. you da boss :)
<rgreening> let's get it uploaded first.. work from there. I need help with translations for it too... KDE + GTK bits...
 * rgreening is not good with translations
<evand> me either, but I'm sure we'll get that sorted out in fairly short order.  The translations community tends to spit blood at the first sight of an untranslatable string (to our benefit).
<rgreening_> heh
<CIA-3> usb-creator: evand * r120 usb-creator.trunk/debian/ (3 files): Fix usb-creator-gtk.install paths. Loosen the globbing for the paths in the other install files.
<rgreening> evand: thanks. that's much better. Oh, and I didn't realize I left the 2.6 in the -gtk install.. oops. not enough sleep I guess when I did it :P
<rgreening> evand: othat then that, the packaging seems in failry good shape. though I wasn't sure what to do with the list-missing po files...
<cjwatson> evand: do you know what's up with bug 317059? I thought that was supposed to work nowadays
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317059 in usb-creator "USB Startup disk of Ubuntu 8.10 alternate: option "recover a broken system" does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317059
<evand> cjwatson: it definitely should, but perhaps a slight change somewhere is breaking things.  I've added it to my TODO list for tomorrow.
<cjwatson> thanks
<evand> sure thing
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-01
<icarus901> cjwatson, is there a good way (via a partman recipe) to reserve an amount of free space at the end of a volume but leave the rest subject to the normal guided install?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3301 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-3> ubiquity:  - Stop importing ubiquity.emap (LP: #393175).
<cjwatson> icarus901: not possible right now, I filed a bug on Debian partman-auto about it years ago
<cjwatson> the only thing you can do is stick a dummy partition there and remove it later
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3302 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.7
<icarus901> that's a shame
<icarus901> dummy partition using partman/early_command (or the alternative hack you described previously)? or via a recipe
<cjwatson> icarus901: should be possible in a recipe, that's what I meant
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3303 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Elaborate on the purpose of timezone selection in the heading, to
<CIA-3> ubiquity: better assist those confused about the need to select a city. Thanks
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Colin Watson.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1116 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-1 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1117 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu46
<juliux> hi
<juliux> i have a problem with preseed again, the raid system is not created by preseed, i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman-raid and logs from the installation are available at http://office.ciphron.de/preseed/logs/
<juliux> ok got the raid think running
<juliux> only one problem is left, is there a way to destroy all old raids?
<cr3> cjwatson: is it just me or did initrd.gz get renamed to initrd.lz?
<cr3> I'm seeing karmic-desktop-i386/casper/initrd.lz, but I'm also seeing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<cjwatson> yes, it was renamed
<cjwatson> but only for live CDs
<cjwatson> recompressed actually, with lzma; it saved about 3MB
<cr3> cjwatson: gotcha, I'll update my scripts accordingly
<cjwatson> it only saves about 1.5MB for the alternate CD apparently, but it might be worthwhile anyway I guess
<cjwatson> it's .lz rather than the more standard .lzma because I didn't want to create problems when the installer is booting from FAT filesystems
<cr3> I really wish my scripts supported transparently supporting initrd.gz or initrd.lz, and vmlinuz or linux
 * cr3 needs more coffee, can't speak english quite right
<icarus901> cjwatson, ahh I see; I misunderstood -- thanks
<juliux> i am only getting sometimes the message "he kernel was unable to re-read the partition table on /dev/md0 (Invalid argument). This means Linux won’t know anything about the modifications you made until you reboot. You should reboot your computer before doing anything with /dev/md0.
<juliux> is there a way how i can answer this question just with yes?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: superm1 * r3304 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Check that the home directory actually exists before running os.listdir
<CIA-3> ubiquity: on it in the select_ecryptfs function. (LP: #394338)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-02
<lamalex> Anyone know where the code to decide how big to make the partition when you chose to install side by side lives?
<cjwatson> lamalex: partman-auto
<cjwatson> well, also in ubiquity, since it's a slider ...
<lamalex> cjwatson: partman-auto is where it's initially set though?
<cjwatson> let me double-check
<lamalex> thanks :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I believe that still comes from partman-auto/automatically_partition/resize_use_free/do_option, which sets the default size midway between the minimum and maximum bounds
<cjwatson> it's a bit twisty
<lamalex> for us it's /always/ getting set to 2.5gb
<lamalex> which is uh... too small
<cjwatson> ubiquity --debug would leave logs that would help to investigate
<davmor2> cjwatson: is that a bit twisty in the same way that lead is a bit heavy ;)
<lamalex> cjwatson: ubiquity --debug gives me 0 output
<lamalex> asside from some murrine warnings
<evand> lamalex: too small as in it fails to resize to that size, or too small for your liking?
<cjwatson> lamalex: not on stdout, but in log files. /var/log/syslog /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> (and /var/log/partman is useful too)
<lamalex> cjwatson: ahh
<lamalex> evand: the latter
<evand> okay
<cjwatson> how much space is made available by resizing the other filesystem?
<lamalex> cjwatson: by default?
<lamalex> i mean i can resize to anything
<cjwatson> sorry. I mean, what's the maximum space you could make available? you can only resize down as far as the amount of data in the other filesystem
<cjwatson> put another way, what's the range of the slider you get?
<lamalex> I can resize it down to 2.1 gb
<cjwatson> and the other way?
<lamalex> cjwatson: i can resize my old one down to 2.1, and my new down to 2.5. it's setting 2.5 by default, which is also the min
<cjwatson> what I'm actually asking is, what are the minimum and maximum sizes it'll allow for your new partition?
<lamalex> 5.4gb and 2.5gb
<cjwatson> ok, so that does sounds like ... I think ... a ubiquity bug - IMO it'd be better for it to use the midpoint rather than the minimum
<cjwatson> s/sounds/sound/
<lamalex> i agree
<lamalex> so I need to fix this in d-i?
<cjwatson> probably in ubiquity actually
<cjwatson> but this is more evand's code than mine :)
<cjwatson> basically I *think* d-i is providing the correct information to ubiquity but ubiquity needs to make better use of it
<evand> doesn't d-i use the minimum by default?
<lamalex> cjwatson: if logs would help you guys determine where the issue is, im happy to provide them
<cjwatson> evand: there might be a bug, but it's meant to use the midpoint
<cjwatson> human_resize_range
<cjwatson> prefsize="$(expr \( "$minsize" + "$maxsize" \) / 2)"
<cjwatson> # ask_for_size will set the default size to $hcursize.
<cjwatson> hcursize=$(longint2human $prefsize)
<lamalex> ? is that perl?
<lamalex> from d-i?
<cjwatson> shell
<lamalex> ah
<cjwatson> lamalex: syslog with --debug should help us quickly see what info's being passed through, yes
<lamalex> sure, one moment
<evand> fair enough, I'll add that to my TODO list
<lamalex> evand: if you guys can point me in the direction of the code, you wont have to because ill patch this for you
<lamalex> cjwatson: evand: syslog -> http://filebin.ca/uoybwx
 * evand digs
<lamalex> /nick evandigs
<lamalex> :)
<evand> lamalex: bzr branch lp:ubiquity ubiquity.trunk; vim ubiquity.trunk/ubiquity/segmented_bar.py line 600
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> evand: this does more than just draw the bar?
<lamalex> this does actual partitioner stuff?
<evand> lamalex: the value it returns is fed back into the partitioner
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> cool, thanks
<lamalex> evand: in the SegmentedBar class?
<evand> lamalex: the partman.py ubiquity component runs the partman-auto d-i component, watching for certain information and then feeds that information to the GTK frontend, which feeds the size data to the SegmentedBarSlider object.  Once the user hits next, it grabs the size to resize the partition to from the SegmentedBarSlider and feeds it back into the partman.py ubiquity component, which feeds it to the partman-auto d-i component
<lamalex> ah
<evand> lamalex: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-diagram.png
<lamalex> evand: cjwatson: Shouldn't I be able to edit the .py files in /usr/lib/ubiquity and rerun the installer?
<lamalex> does the python interpreter do caching?
<evand> yes, you should be fine in editing them
<lamalex> hmm
<lamalex> wonder why this isnt working
<lamalex> i put in a bunch of prints, in the constructor as well just for testing
<lamalex> not printing anything
<rgreening> evand: ping
<evand> rgreening: ah, I missed you coming online.  I looked over 0.2.0, but there are lingering issues with the GTK frontend that I think can be best solved by moving it to devicekit-disks, so I'm moving that through as quick as I can.
<rgreening> evand: cool
<rgreening> evand: how does that effect the KDE version, if at all?
<evand> we should be able to keep both backends without issue
<evand> devicekit-disks and HAL
<rgreening> evand: hmm... I have the same issues I believe you have with HAL...
<rgreening> So, perhaps, we may be able to move to devicekit-disks for both?
<evand> sure, if you guys are okay with bringing in that dependency
<evand> HAL is effectively dead upstream
<rgreening> I assume it's not Gtk/Gnome/gobject based, correct?
<rgreening> evand: ^
<evand> correct
<evand> there's already a kformat or some such project using it
<rgreening> cool. I think I'm ok with that. And it forces us to movde to policykit too, correct?
<rgreening> evand: I think it would be preferable to maintain one common backend. Less code to maintain long term.
<lamalex> cjwatson: does ubiquity fork?
<cjwatson> lamalex: it has quite a few subprocesses; it doesn't actually run multiple copies of its own process image though
<cjwatson> (so fork/exec but not fork)
<lamalex> could that be why im not seeing anything printed?
<evand> lamalex: check in /var/log/installer/debug
<cjwatson> lamalex: it directs its output to log files ... as evand says
<lamalex> yah, i removed that from /usr/bin/ubiquity
<lamalex> oh, but it's still going there. cool
<rgreening> evand: thanks.
<cjwatson> lamalex: probably redirected in /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity too
<lamalex> cjwatson: yah im just watching the log now
<lamalex> cjwatson: is there a trick to running it locally?
<cjwatson> what do you mean?
<lamalex> actually im not sure...
<evand> we don't run ubiquity locally as it's dependent on some live CD bits and is potentially dangerous
<cjwatson> oh, that sort of locally
<cjwatson> yeah, use a vm or something
<lamalex> k
<shtylman_> I am looking for a way to get the unicode cahracter for a keycode/keysym given a keyboard layout ... ideas?
<cjwatson> shtylman_: for one approach, have a look at gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/scrape-console-setup line 273-281
<cjwatson> apparently requires root although it ought to be possible to make loadkeys not need that in this case
<cjwatson> actually look at the bit below that as well
<shtylman_> cjwatson: k... will do ... is that a separate project? or a branch of ubiquity? what I am trying to do is provide a graphical display of the selected keyboard layout :)
<cjwatson> separate project, bzr get lp:gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<cjwatson> I've always thought graphical displays of keyboard layouts were a tempting but ultimately doomed idea
<cjwatson> GNOME's didn't work out very well
<cjwatson> (mainly because for the amount of screen space they use up it's remarkably hard to actually distinguish useful information using them)
<cjwatson> for that, though, using xklavier or whatever it is might be a better idea
<cjwatson> whatever library it is that GNOME's keyboard properties widget uses to render the image
<cjwatson> oh, the other problem is that desktop keyboards and laptop keyboards really don't look much alike, but we configure both the same way because the differences aren't really interesting at the xkb level
<cjwatson> be my guest if you want to try it out though :)
<shtylman_> cjwatson: indeed... I want to see what result I can get from mostly just displaying the main part of the keyboard .. .teh stuff that is usually very similar
<shtylman_> the idea being that it is much more intuitive than the "type random stuff here box"
<shtylman_> cjwatson: well... on the good side... running without sudo seemed to work just fine...
<shtylman_> on the downside... it outputs c code ... :(
<shtylman_> and I have no idea what the indexes into the plain_map are :)
<CIA-2> usb-creator: rgreening * r121 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (kde_about.py kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Update bug e-mail for about settings
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Tighten up some of the import statememnts in kde_frontend
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Connect the apps quit signal to kde_frontend's quit method
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Cleanup/improve progress bar code for kde_frontend
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Make sure we cleanup after finish is called in kde_frontend (causes D-Bus issue.. need to look into that)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3305 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fix attribution
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3306 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Clarify that "use the entire disk" really does mean erasing everything
<CIA-2> ubiquity: on it (thanks, Jason Spiro; LP: #94382).
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3307 ubiquity/debian/po/ (80 files): debconf-updatepo
<shtylman_> cjwatson: I am trying to understand the output of loadkeys
<shtylman_> as I understand it, it is the unicode for the character when that particular key is pressed...
<shtylman_> but how do I know which key cooresponds to what index?
<cjwatson> honestly, I forget, I would have to go and remember how that code works and you're probably already ahead of me if you have it in front of you :)
<cjwatson> I think they might be scancodes or something?
<cjwatson> they'll either be scancodes or keycodes, probably the former - http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes-1.html
<cjwatson> or indeed http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes.html
 * shtylman_ feels like this is some scary territory carried over from the 70's
<cjwatson> yup
<cjwatson> but scancodes actually map reasonably well to how physical keyboards are laid out ...
<cjwatson> abandon all desires you may have for elegant hardware design if you're doing anything with keyboards, though
<shtylman_> k... will read about it and hopefully it will make sense :)
<shtylman_> hahahaha
<cjwatson> you'd think that USB keyboards might offer some hope of autodetecting the keymap, for instance
<cjwatson> but no, it's all smoke and mirrors backed up by little in the way of reality :-/
<shtylman_> great...
<shtylman_> alright...I get the part about them being scancode indexes... but then when I look at some of the entries they are 0xfb71 ... that isn't even a character on my keyboard :) is there a mask that needs to be applied beforehand? ..
<cjwatson> look at the map_keycode function in that scrape-console-setup program
<shtylman_> k
 * shtylman_ admits he has never touched perl ... so this is an adventure
<cjwatson> though, err, I can't remember how accurate that is, it only leaves you with one byte so can't be quite right
<cjwatson> the kbd source might be a better place to look
<shtylman_> hehe
<shtylman_> ok...I get the idea...I think
<cjwatson> sorry, I last dealt with that level of stuff years ago
<shtylman_> oh its ok...anything that gets me going in the right direction is something
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-03
<CarlFK1> I am remastering the live cd (removed OO, added some packages)  How do I put the default user in the video group?
<juliux> hi
<juliux> is it possible to define a syslog host for a netinstall installation?
<cjwatson> juliux: boot with log_host=blah log_port=blah
<cjwatson> (you can leave out log_port if it's the standard syslog port)
<cjwatson> CarlFK1: change the default value of passwd/user-default-groups in debconf
<juliux> cjwatson: thanks
<juliux> cjwatson: one more question it is possible to define a mirror also via the append line?
<cjwatson> juliux: sure. replacing the default one, or adding an additional one?
<juliux> replacing
<juliux> cjwatson: replacing
<cjwatson> then you just follow the normal procedure for preseeding something on the command line ...
<cjwatson> to preseed it in a file, you'd use:
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/country string manual
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/http/hostname string host.name.example
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu
<cjwatson> therefore, to preseed it on the command line, use mirror/country=manual mirror/http/hostname=host.name.example mirror/http/directory=/ubuntu
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> cjwatson: if i find time to go to one of the next uds you got a lot of beer from me;)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> I'll be at debconf, if that counts :)
<juliux> i am not going to debconf
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r187 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-2> user-setup: Error out more gracefully, although with a clear red-screen error, if
<CIA-2> user-setup: /dev/shm/.ecryptfs-$USER doesn't exist when trying to set up home
<CIA-2> user-setup: directory encryption (LP: #395082).
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r188 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r189 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu2
<juliux> cjwatson: sorry for asking again, if i try to install an raid i got an message where the installer warns me that the kernel was unable to re-read the partion table, how can i accept this messages? or how can i subpress this messages?
<cjwatson> don't know just from that, would need to see logs. probably a bug
<juliux> you just have to press enter end then every thing is fine;)
<juliux> i think is only showing up if there where alreay a raid installed
<CarlFK1> cjwatson: um.. im not sure how to "change the default value of passwd/user-default-groups in debconf"  - I found http://live.debian.net/manual/html/live-user.html that says:
<CarlFK1> "...to add the live user to the fuse group, add the following to a file in the config/chroot_local-preseed directory:        debconf passwd/user-default-groups string audio cdrom dialout floppy video plugdev netdev powerdev fuse "
<CarlFK1> but I don't find that dir
<CarlFK1> (first time I have looked at the live cd internals )
<cjwatson> Debian's diverged a fair bit from our live CD; don't use their documentation
<CarlFK1> and lots of FIXMEs in key places
<CarlFK1> I am using  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cjwatson> and that documentation is just wrong anyway, wrong owner
<CarlFK1> heh
<cjwatson> you need to write a preseed file that says 'd-i passwd/user-default-groups string adm cdrom dialout lpadmin plugdev sambashare video' (at least that's what it'd be in karmic)
<cjwatson> put it somewhere in the CD root
<cjwatson> and then put preseed/file=/cdrom/path/to/your/file on the kernel command line
<CarlFK1> thanks
<cjwatson> or actually just file= will be fine
<CarlFK1> nother Q: how do I disable cpu feq scaling (also live cd)
<cjwatson> sorry, no idea; not really an installer thing
<CIA-2> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r679 ubuntu/ (70 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.70
<shtylman> this isn't good ... I just updated to the new kernel and it doesn't boot for me :)
<lamalex> evand: Do you think compute_size_layout is the function that does this?
<evand> shtylman: welcome to karmic :)
<evand> lamalex: what, set the default size for the partition slider?  No, I think it's done in add_segment_rgb.
<evand> from glancing at the code anyway
<shtylman> evand: :)
<shtylman> evand: you see any of the work we have been doing on the installer?
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/version3/
<shtylman> and all of that is basically accomplished with just a stylesheet
<evand> Ah, cool.  Looking at the screenshots it appears as though the desktop is absent, or is this in only-ubiquity mode?
<shtylman> evand: its fullscreen
<shtylman> covers everything else while you move through the steps and then goes away...you can also minimize it
<evand> as in always, regardless of whether you select "try or install Kubuntu" or "install Ubuntu"?
<shtylman> thats the idea currently... the screenshots are missing a minimize icon we hope to add
<shtylman> to make it easier to minimize the install process
<CIA-2> casper: cjwatson * r649 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin): scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin: Minor consistency fixes.
<shtylman> the desktop is still there... but we wanted to make the user focus on the install steps for those few moments
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r190 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Update autologin code to work with new gdm (thanks, Martin Pitt).
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r676 trunk/ (debian/changelog oem-config): Update autologin-disabling code to work with new gdm.
<CIA-2> user-setup: cjwatson * r191 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu3
<evand> hrm, not sure how comfortable I am with that.  We created the "install {K,U}buntu" option in part to have a full screen application when it's desired, but if its full screen on the live CD desktop, I'm worried that users wont realize they can treat it like a regular application.  Not my call to make though, that's up to you guys in Kubuntu.  However, I would suggest that if you make it full screen, you don't waste any screen real estate and make
<evand> anyway, I need to run
<evand> cheers, have a good weekend
<shtylman> k...will consider... peace
<lamalex> evand: are you around? I've been searching through this code for 2 hours and still haven't been able to find where it picks the size
<lamalex> oh snap
<lamalex> maybe just found it
<evand> lamalex: I really have to run but the partman-auto shell code lives somewhere in /lib/partman (its probably easier to look at the partman-auto source package), that gets called by partman.py (/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/components), which then feeds the minimum size for the resized partition, the maximum size, and the size of the partition itself to the frontend (/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py), which creates a SegmentedBarSlider w
<evand> this is in add_segment_rgb
<evand> roughly line 600
<evand> if self.resize != -1 and len ...
<evand> really gotta run
<evand> sorry
<evand> cheers
<lamalex> yah, found it finally
<lamalex> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-04
<WAVIN> hi
<WAVIN> can someone help me installing OSS
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-05
<CarlFK> cjwatson: tried the preseed file to add the user to the video group, no luck:  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/ubuntulivecd2.png
<CarlFK> I have a few other live cd questions - whats a good list to post to?
<CarlFK>     printf "\nADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1\nEXTRA_GROUPS="video"\n" >> /etc/adduser.conf
<CarlFK> there, I fixed it
<cjwatson> CarlFK: URL doesn't exist
<cjwatson> CarlFK: ubuntu-installer@
<cjwatson> (as in the topic)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks
<CarlFK> I think the reason the preseed didn't work is because there was already a file=u.seed, and I added a 2nd file=my.seed apparently the first one wins.
<CarlFK> I like the ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS thing better anyway - easier to script / document
<cjwatson> CarlFK: yes, if you specify it twice then the behaviour is at best undefined, although actually I think that's a (very minor) bug and the second ought to win
<cjwatson> (since that's how d-i behaves)
<cjwatson> CarlFK: ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS in adduser.conf has different semantics from doing it in preseeding
<cjwatson> CarlFK: preseeding affects only the first user; ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS affects all non-system users added using adduser
<cjwatson> CarlFK: so if the latter's what you want, fine, but you should be aware of the difference
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-05
<AdrianBroher> Hello, I'm assuming that it is okay to ask user questions in this channel, so please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm trying to set up a preseed d-i installation for a ubuntu 10.04 / Windows dual boot installation with the netboot amd64 installer and I've got some questions about that. 1) Is it possible to disable/remove the <cancel> button, that is displayed during the dhcp request? 2) I also use partman and a custom recipe to create the ntfs
<AdrianBroher>  partition, but d-i complaints about the fact, that the partition has no mountpoint assigned. I've tried to set "mountpoint{ }" but that didn't help.
<msergei> Hello, I've created a seed and named task in it. Added it to the ship seed and it is on the cd as I can tell. Then in the preseed file I'm selecting this new seed with task with command "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect mycooltask". However, but it is not installed
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-06
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson  if you get a fix in place for that wubi/grub issue let me know and I can test it for you
<ev> okay
<ev> thanks
<cyphermox> Hi, which part of casper or the boot process sets up $BOOTIF? I seem to be getting a bug in PXE booting today's maverick desktop image, where ipconfig doesn't have the name of the device to configure, as if $DEVICE was empty, likely because $BOOTIF doesn't seem to get set to anything either
<cjwatson> initramfs-tools
<cjwatson> got rearranged a bit in maverick from an upstream merge
<cyphermox> cjwatson: I see. I was tracking down to issue mostly to BOOTIF, but didn't know where to look past that. for a bug report, would you need only casper.log and e.g. uname, dmesg?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper
<cjwatson> I can't guarantee much time to look at it though ...
<cyphermox> I'd very much like to be able to find the bug and write a patch, if I have time as well
<cyphermox> thanks
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4131 maverick-redesign/scripts/ (update-apt-cache install.py): Basic 'download updates while installing' functionality.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4132 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py: add power and network state watches to the prepare page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4133 maverick-redesign/ (5 files in 4 dirs): debconf support for the prepare page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4134 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Make ubiquity.WirelessManager a proper DBus service.
<ameetp> anyone know who is a good person to look at an initramfs-tools bug?  It is affecting PXE boots on a number of systems.  See bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/602273
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602273 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "PXE booting the desktop image fails to configure network (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> I've assigned it to myself
<ameetp> cjwatson:  okay thanks.  Please let me know if you need anything else in the report
<cjwatson> I don't think BOOTIF has anything to do with it, BTW
<cjwatson> it's a change of the default DEVICE in upstream initramfs-tools a while ago, which casper needs to deal with
<cjwatson> but, evening ...
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-07
<ev> cjwatson: might I ask you additional questions at the sprint about the parallel debconf work?  I've made that the last major item on my list and the target for the vast majority of my time at the sprint and after.  Just editing the foundations sub-page of the sprint wiki page and I don't want to be rude and mark your name without first asking.
<ev> that is, assuming I have additional questions - just trying to cover my bases
<cjwatson> sure, of course
<ev> thanks!
<ev> much appreciated
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4135 maverick-redesign/ (16 files in 7 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Make the welcome page match the current mockup.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Expose the LabelledComboBoxEntry, WirelessWidget, and DiskBox to Glade.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add padding around the keyboard setup and prepare pages.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Use a LabelledComboBoxEntry on the timezone page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Make the automatic partitioning page mostly match the current mockup.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Create an initial partitioning page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4136 maverick-redesign/gui/gtk/stepPartAsk.ui: Add missing UI file from previous commit.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4137 maverick-redesign/ (gui/gtk/stepWireless.ui ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Add a wireless page.
<ameetp> does anyone know the right contact for grub issues?  Grub fails to install on HP systems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/602758
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602758 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe error: cannot find a GRUB drive (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> me
<cjwatson> in a meeting right now
<cjwatson> very unlikely to be HP-specific
<ameetp> cjwatson: oh okay.  yeah, I don't think it is specific to HP either...
<cjwatson> ameetp: OK, I think I see the likely cause, but I'll try to set up a test rig first
<ameetp> cjwatson: okay.  ping me if you need more info in that bug or access to the failing system
<cjwatson> shouldn't be necessary, but thanks
<cjwatson> as I say, seems to be a general bug even if it happens to be biting only a few of the cert lab systems
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4138 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Wire up the 'use entire disk' path.
<huuanito> currently installing maverick meerkat server alternate 64 bit on RAID1 xfs  and it has taken 2+ hours so far at 'select and install s/w' stage versus about 20 mins on a recent install of 10.04. saw bug 601299 for a similar issue but with btrfs. Anyone else seeing slow installs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601299 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "maverick btrfs slow install (affects: 4) (heat: 762)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601299
<huuanito> OK  it finally finished that step but did then not ask for what s/w to install. Is this expected behavior for maverick alpha-2?
<shtylman> ev: do you still think the install overhaul is going to happen this cycle?
<huuanito> ooops my mistake. Since I'm using RAD i figured the alternate install cd was required. I thought i was installing server but it seems to have installed a desktop with EVERYTHING which is prolly why it took so loooong. Please ignore my questions above. I'll try over with the server 64bit cd which I'm burning now... did find 1 bug in the installer though. The  boot flag wasn't switching in the partioner gui for the flash drive I'm using for /boot  b
<huuanito> RAID
<huuanito> for a bug in the partioner s/w on maverick install should i file under maverick or installer?
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4139 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py:
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Slight cleanup in get_autopartition_choice.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Clear the disk combobox before adding items to it in
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  set_autopartition_choices.
<huuanito> tx
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-08
<cjwatson> huuanito: for bugs in the text-mode installer, file them against the debian-installer package in Ubuntu
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4140 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Support an icon-name property in PartitionBox, set to the distributor logo by default.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4141 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Wire up the advanced partitioner hyperlink.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1328 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-7 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1329 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu12
<CIA-97> grub-installer: cjwatson * r856 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Resolve symlinks in default boot device (LP: #602758).
<CIA-97> grub-installer: cjwatson * r857 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu12
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4142 maverick-redesign/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add templates for the widgets on the automatic partitioning page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Wire up Use Entire Disk button.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Wire up the resize widget.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4143 maverick-redesign/ (debian/ubiquity.templates ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Extend extra_options to contain a mapping of human-readable disk names to
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  partman identifiers. This shouldn't break any other frontend, but apologies
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  in advance if I'm wrong.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Wire up the "X smaller partitions are hidden" label.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4144 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py:
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Fix the resize widget to use the actual partition size for its total size,
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  rather than the preferred resize point.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4145 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/ (gtkwidgets.py plugins/ubi-partman.py): * Set the preferred size of the partition in the resize widget.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4146 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: * Small bug fix, convert list to string in assertion.
<ameetp> cjwatson (or anyone from the base-installer team).  Please look at Bug 603202.  All x86 iso installs are failing with today's image
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603202 in base-installer (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Unable to install: linux-generic (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603202
<cjwatson> I'm just about to close it as already fixed.
<ameetp> cjwatson: whoa!
<cjwatson> explanation in the bug
<ameetp> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> you'll become familiar with that error - it happens frequently and transiently during development
<cjwatson> it also results in live filesystem builds failing, which causes me to receive a big pile of e-mail
<cjwatson> ev: could you update umenu and wubi in preparation for the 10.04.1 point release, please?
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1299 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-24 kernels.
<ev> cjwatson: on it now
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1300 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.3
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1300 lucid-proposed/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move Dove images to 2.6.32-207 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1301 lucid-proposed/ (build/config/armel/imx51.cfg debian/changelog): Move iMX51 images to 2.6.31-608 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1302 lucid-proposed/ (build/config/armel/omap.cfg debian/changelog): Move omap images to 2.6.33-502 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1303 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.3
<CIA-97> wubi: evand * r190 wubi.lucid/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Bump Ubuntu and Kubuntu to 10.04.1.
<ev> cjwatson: done, thanks for the reminder
<cjwatson> can't take credit, the process checklist told me to remind you ;-)
<ev> heh
<msergei> I've created a metapackage with the same list of packages that I have within my main seed. However, when I install it seems it wants to install all recommended and suggested pacakges which are not present on the cd
<msergei> Is there any way to tell installer not to ignore those packages?
<msergei> sorry s:not to:to:
<cjwatson> msergei: it never installs suggested packages
<msergei> Ok, may it is just recommended
<cjwatson> msergei: for recommends, you can preseed 'd-i pkgsel/include/install-recommends boolean false' to disable that
<msergei> Thank you, trying this now.
<msergei> I was wondering if there is a full list of all possible preseeds available.
<cjwatson> not a full list, but that one and most of the other actually useful ones are in the installation-guide
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<cjwatson> actually *cough* that one appears to be misspelt in the guide ...
<cjwatson> but it's mostly right, honest
<msergei> No it was not it I guess… syslog does not provide any clue (at least to me): http://pastebin.com/kRhpeVkz
<cjwatson> er, no sign of your metapackage at all there
<cjwatson> what's it called?
<cjwatson> are you sure that's a complete log?
<msergei> This is complete log
<msergei> What has happened is that I was trying to figure out how say "openssh-server" name appears in the package selection screen in Debian installer. I could not figure that out and made my metapackage required instead of optional also added it to my own seed. After that I can see that package gets installed (if it lists say only 1 dependency, say on openssh-server)
<cjwatson> whoa!
<cjwatson> don't do that!
<msergei> What did I do wrong?
<cjwatson> required is special weird magic.
<cjwatson> so there are two possible options
<msergei> Hm...
<msergei> I'm carefully listening
<cjwatson> either you can make sure that all the packages you want have an appropriate Task field in the Packages file on the CD, and modify the tasksel package to add an entry for that task name
<cjwatson> or else you can just use pkgsel/include=yourpackagename and not worry about it being available as an option
<cjwatson> you should definitely set the priority back to optional though
<msergei> How would that Task field get populated in the Packages file? Is it done somehow automatically?
<cjwatson> depends how you're building your CDs
<cjwatson> we do it automatically based on germinate output from the seeds
<cjwatson> but this can be more trouble than it's worth if you're just doing a small change
<cjwatson> (this is the sort of thing that's designed and works well at a distribution scale but is fiddly at smaller scales)
<msergei> I'm leaving only very bare things in the distribution, I've pretty much deleted all default seeds in ubuntu.seed and removed most stuff in ubuntu.platform
<msergei> sorry they are called platform.lucid and ubuntu.lucid
<msergei> So I'm using the full germinate method
<msergei> However, when my seed has fields Task-Key and Task-Name fileds specified they don't appear in debian installer "automagically"
<cjwatson> right, you need to modify the tasksel package to list the new seed under ubuntu-tasks/
<cjwatson> (in its source package)
<cjwatson> sounds like you already ought to have the Task fields in place, which is the other part of it
<msergei> Somehow even though nowehere in my seeds I have openssh-server this option is available in the debian installer.
<cjwatson> that's because it's listed in tasksel
<msergei> Right… so is this package is pulled automatically by the debian installer from the repository?
<cjwatson> we rebuild tasksel any time we make changes to the list of available tasks (as opposed to their contents)
<cjwatson> yes
<msergei> Now the mystery is solved.
<msergei> Very strange, something else if failing I guess: http://pastebin.com/cwgZ5ypV
<cjwatson> you may find more information in either /target/debootstrap/debootstrap.log or /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<cjwatson> 'zcat: short read' suggests a corrupt .deb, or perhaps one whose data.tar member is compressed using something other than gzip
<msergei> Neither file exist, I'm afraid
<msergei> I know that if I remove all dependencies (except openssh-server) from my package it gets installed fine.
<cjwatson> make sure you dropped the priority to optional
<msergei> I'm sure I did
<cjwatson> it's failing at the bootstrap-base / base-installer stage, which only touches packages that are Priority: required or important
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-09
<saispo> cjwatson: hi, have you planned to update debian-installer to bump lucid to the latest 2.6.32-24 kernel udeb ?
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4147 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Properly wire up the radio buttons on the first partitioning page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Show the default filesystem for the new filesystem to be created.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Set the title of the partition from os-prober, if possible.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Set the 'extra' field on partitions, showing the block device to be created
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  on new partitions.
<cjwatson> saispo: I already uploaded that to lucid-proposed yesterday.
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thks, will wait to push it in updates
<cjwatson> saispo: -24 is still in -proposed too!
<cjwatson> it's not like they aren't matching :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-10
<ev> cjwatson: ordering aside, does this approach for multiple partition resizing seem reasonable to you: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/multiple-partition-resizing-option-one.png (the idea being to expose the largest resizeable partition on each drive, not just the largest partition overall).
<ev> I just want to be sure it's okay to expand the question in choices, rather than do_option (like some_device does)
<ev> and do you think Debian would be accepting of such a change?  (I'm surprised that to my knowledge, no one has attempted this before)
<ev> I'd also like to add an option to replace a partition with Ubuntu/Debian in addition to being able to resize it (the install design spec calls for this).  Not sure if that changes how you envisage this being presented in d-i.
<cjwatson> ev: I think that's OK, yes - isn't Debian irrelevant here since resize_use_free has always been Ubuntu-specific anyway?
<cjwatson> I suspect I was just lazy in only exposing the best total, or possibly I thought it was the best UI trade-off at the time
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-11
<jussio1> are there people around at the min? or shall I just go to bed?
 * shadeslayer pokes cjwatson
<shadeslayer> got a sec?
<shadeslayer> well.... bug 604395 just came through
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604395 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity does not find HDD's. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604395
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-04
<cjwatson> maxb: you can drop hooks into /usr/lib/oem-config/post-install
<cjwatson> hooks must be executable and their file names must not contain '.'
<cjwatson> and they should exit zero on success
<maxb> aha, thanks - I was looking around, chasing the path of what gets invoked, but when the oem-config* scripts invoked ubiquity, the trail became a little non-obvious
<lifeless> cjwatson: hi hi
<maxb> Is there a right way to find the firstboot user's homedir, or should I just rely on it being uid 1000 ?
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1481 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0-3 kernels.
<maxb> Hi. Could I prevail on an interested core-dev to push lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/preseed/natty and /maverick branches (or whatever the convention is) so that I can file a merge proposal into them?
<cjwatson> maxb: done, named that way
<maxb> thanks!
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1482 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu41
<ev> cjwatson: if you have a free moment, could I have your eyes on this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637991/ ? $PROJECT doesn't seem to be set inside auto/build (from looking at set -x output), but I'll look into that now.
<cjwatson> PROJECT> you're meant to set it when calling it
<cjwatson> it's sadly not carried over from lb config atm
<ev> I had it exported, if that's what you mean
<cjwatson> dunno then
<ev> but maybe SUDO filters it out, like it does for other things?
<ev> will dig
<ev> err sudo
<cjwatson> ah, well try sudo PROJECT=wubi ...
<ev> thinking about environment variables has me speaking in caps, apparently
<ev> indeed
<ev> that's what I was thinking :)
<cjwatson> can this have some correct quoting?
<ev> sure can
<cjwatson> I think that much chroot-fiddling ought to live somewhere in live-build rather than in livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> unfortunately it's Ubuntu-specific, but perhaps it could be a live-build hook?
<ev> okay, I'll move it into a hook
<cjwatson> I think I would prefer wubi to be something other than a PROJECT value; it feels entirely orthogonal to the other things in PROJECT to me
<cjwatson> it's entirely valid to build a Kubuntu wubi image, for instance
<ev> ah yes, I hadn't considered that
<ev> hm
<cjwatson> I don't think any of the existing variables fit
<cjwatson> so invent a new one I guess
<cjwatson> (that's all, I think)
<ev> fantasti
<ev> c
<cjwatson> oh, wait, you never unmount $CHROOT
<cjwatson> I wonder also whether mv binary/boot/filesystem.ext3 $HOST is ideal
<cjwatson> if somebody has /tmp on tmpfs, that's a big cross-device move
<cjwatson> perhaps fiddle with the mktemp options so that the temporary directories are somewhere in the working directory?
<ev> okay, will do
<ev> oh, I did make this explicitly under /tmp as it makes cleanup difficult otherwise, but I'll find a way to do it within the working directory.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1483 ubuntu/ (build/Makefile debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> debian-installer: Add multiarch library directories to mklibs' search path, in case
<CIA-37> debian-installer: library udebs decide to install into them.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1484 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu42
<cjwatson> lool: d-i FTBFS on armel due to the vexpress udeb changes, as predicted.  Perhaps you could fix this.  I'm finishing up now and on holiday tomorrow
<CarlFK> cjwatson: does that mean i can't bug you about bug 728710 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728710 in apt-setup "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<cjwatson> not now sorry :(
<cjwatson> I fixed the debootstrap/libc problem you mentioned this morning (but you quit IRC so I couldn't say so at the time)
<CarlFK> no prob - enjoy holiday.  thanks for the libc fix.
<CarlFK> the repo thing has been my death by 1000 paper cuts for about the last year.  I think I am on cut 400
<maxb> CarlFK: apt-setup: warning: /usr/lib/apt-setup/generators/60local returned error code 1; discarding output  would seem to narrow the problem down to one script
<maxb> time to start adding debug prints to it?
<CarlFK> maxb: I have no clue how to build it,  but happy to grab blobs if you want to stick them somewhere
<CarlFK> maxb: very much the dumb user here ;)
<maxb> I was thinking of a somewhat lower tech solution. Start the installer, wait for it to get far enough, then fire up vi and edit the script in situ :-)
<CarlFK> theres a script? (giggle)
<maxb> well, sure, the name is in the error message I quoted
<CarlFK> so if I have it wait for partition/mkfs confirmation, is that a good point to edit?
<maxb> probably
<maxb> CarlFK: fyi I just did a quick kvm test and it works just fine for me
<CarlFK> maxb: can you pastebin your preseed file?
<maxb> d-i apt-setup/local3/repository string http://ppa.launchpad.net/maxb/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<maxb> d-i apt-setup/local3/key string http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x9CC1A69E3DC9DB5420FAB05AD701E18D0B717EF0
<CarlFK> I'll try that
<lool> cjwatson: roger that
<CarlFK> maxb: why local3 and not 0?
<maxb> Because I already have a 0 1 and 2 in this environmnet
<CarlFK> k - wanted to make sure me using 0 didn't break it or something
<CarlFK> maxb: how are you confirming it worked?
<maxb> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarlFK> installer or the resulting install ?
<maxb> the resulting install. Or, cat /target/etc/apt/sources.list during the installer
<CIA-37> debian-installer: lool * r1485 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/netboot/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> debian-installer: Make nic-modules udeb optional on armel; currently not present on
<CIA-37> debian-installer: armel+vexpress (builtin ethernet is built into the kernel); some USB NICs
<CIA-37> debian-installer: should still be possible as modules, but that's optional; LP: #805596.
<CarlFK> maxb: how do you install vi in the installer?
<maxb> Hmm, is it not there already?
<maxb> I suppose I might have been using the target system's vi when I played with such things
<CarlFK> not there, and there is no target system yet.
<maxb> hm
<maxb> OK, alternate option - if you run "anna-install openssh-client-udeb" you'll be able to use scp to copy the file out, hack on it, and copy it back
<CarlFK> I was just working on that plan
<CarlFK> maxb: "debug prints" = echo ?
<maxb> Assuming the stderr of the script doesn't seem to be going anywhere useful already, I'd try to redirect it to a file
<maxb> e.g.
<maxb> exec 2>/tmp/apt-setup-local.out
<CarlFK> maxb: thanks.
<CarlFK> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638085/
<CarlFK> crap, I should have set my preseed to pause near the end too,
<maxb> Well, now you have your error message, at least
<CarlFK> like "eject cd?"
<CarlFK> so the vm doesn't reboot
<CarlFK> any idea how I can force that while 'installing packages' is running ?
<maxb> Though, I am curious why keyserver.ubuntu.com would 403 you
<CarlFK> I am guessing my squid cache
<CarlFK> hmm, I am not going to type all that by hand, and my vm doesn't have ports going into it, so I can't ssh in... i think i need to restart anway
<CarlFK> I'll add that paste to the bug
<fabrice_> Hi, i was wondering what tool ubuntu uses to build the minimal CD, and where i could find the source
<fabrice_> thank you
<maxb> I'm not familar with a "minimal" CD, do you mean the mini.iso one?
<fabrice_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fabrice_> so yeah i gues
<maxb> I believe that image is generated as part of the d-i build process
 * maxb hunts for a wiki page with more info
<maxb> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Build may be a useful starting point
<maxb> Ah, and chapter 4 especialy of http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/
<fabrice_> thanks ill read that
<CarlFK> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638142/
<CarlFK> where is fetch-url?	
<CarlFK>  /bin/fetch-url
<CarlFK> grumble... where is protocol_fetch ...
<CarlFK>   /usr/lib/fetch-url # cat http ;protocol_fetch() {
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-05
<lool> (d-i built on armel)
<lifeless> cjwatson: hi! did you have any thoughts on my [hacky] patch?
<chadadavis> Hi. Anyone know if the install images are going to be limited to 703MB or is that currently undecided? (Affects testing images for amd64+mac because they generally don't boot from USB)
<ev> chadadavis: "Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MiB CD." The images grow larger at times during the development cycle.  It is not because we have plans to increase the size beyond what a CD is capable of holding.
<chadadavis> ev, OK, thanks.
<ev> cjwatson: I believe these address your concerns for the wubi build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638456/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/638458/ - any further objections to me uploading them?
<ev> oh right, you're on holiday :)
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: after initial restart the press enter to continue text is in terminal rather than on splash is that something we should care about now?
<lifeless> ev: hi
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-06
<ev> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> ev: wondering about 2 things
<lifeless> ev: the crash dump discussion, and how horrible my patch was
<cjwatson> ev: wubi> looks basically fine; could you (a) rename the hook to ubuntu_binary_build-wubildr.sh, which I think fits better into the naming scheme (b) make sure that the live-build patch is forwarded as a Debian bug report?
<cjwatson> lifeless: sorry, not quite got round to it yet ... BTW do you have a GNU copyright assignment on file?
<ev> cjwatson: sure
<soren> Isn't bzr a GNU project these days?
<ev> now to figure out how to wire this into cdimage.  Dug through the code a bit last night, but not being able run it on my local system will make this somewhat delicate.
<ev> lifeless: what were you wondering about the crash dump discussion?
<lifeless> cjwatson: yes
<lifeless> cjwatson: (I have a GNU assignment from years ago, libtool, binutils, smalltalk)
<lifeless> cjwatson: I haven't done one for work@canonical, but this was pretty personal :)
<lifeless> soren: it is a GNU project, but it doesn't use the FSF assignment atm
<soren> lifeless: Oh, ok.
<lifeless> ev: is the project resourced? who will be hacking on it? what help can I give them?
<cjwatson> lifeless: would that assignment cover a patch to grub?
<cjwatson> ev: *cough* I never bother running cdimage locally :-)
<lifeless> cjwatson: I don't know
<ev> lifeless: I have a work item to create a job profile for an engineer to hack on it from the foundations team.  Matthew has written up the initial design specification: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashTracker
<lifeless> ev: I'll look at that this weekish and offer feedback if I have any
<ev> lifeless: brilliant, that would be much appreciated
<ev> thanks
<ev> cjwatson: :)
<lifeless> cjwatson: if it doesn't cover one, I'm certainly happy to sign another assignment etc
<ev> cjwatson: oh, there was one thing I wanted to ask you.  Do you feel that lzma'ing of the ext3 disk imagine and wubildr belongs more in live-build or lp:ubuntu-cdimage?
<cjwatson> not sure I hugely care - putting it in live-build might involve adding a new option to lb config, which is more work and more coordination with Debian, but might be easier for users
<cjwatson> e.g. if we want live-build's iso building mode to ultimately work for this case, it'll need to go in lb anyway
<cjwatson> but I don't mind that much
<ev> I'm not sure I follow how this relates to the iso building mode?  Would people want to generate an ISO of just the Ubuntu base image along with wubildr?
<cjwatson> who knows
<cjwatson> but ok, I guess it wouldn't be that common, this is mainly non-iso
<cjwatson> so I guess I don't care, do whatever's easiest
<ev> yay, my favorite answer
 * ev tries to remember the magic runes to check if a livefs buildd is up to date
<ogra_> ev, check the logs ?
<ogra_> it used to print the versions at the top
<ev> I mean the version of livecd-rootfs and live-build
<ogra_> yes, it used to print that at the top of the log
<ev> ah
<ogra_> but i just checked, seems thats gone with live-build
<cjwatson> feel free to fix (probably in livecd-rootfs/live-build/auto/build)
<ogra_> if your upload is published to the archive it should auto-update the builder on startup though (at least it did in the past, i hope that dindnt change as well)
<cjwatson> the livefs buildds are dist-upgraded before starting
<ogra_> good
<ev> ah awesome
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> see BuildLiveCD, which does this
<ev> will do, thanks
<cjwatson> ev: could you take bug 806349?  looks like it should be straightforward
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806349 in ubiquity "OEM Install fails with - KeyError: "The cache has no package named 'python2.6-minimal'" - without network connection." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806349
<cjwatson> hm, actually, that's not fair, it's my code :)
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4768 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Handle the case where one of the packages returned by 'pyversions -s' or
<CIA-37> ubiquity: 'py3versions -s' is not installed (LP: #806349).
<ev> heh, would've grabbed it but was out at lunch
<CIA-37> installation-guide: cjwatson * r494 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump kernelversion to 3.0.
<CIA-37> installation-guide: cjwatson * r495 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Remove some 2.6 kernel specifics.
<CIA-37> installation-guide: cjwatson * r496 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 3.0.
<CIA-37> installation-guide: cjwatson * r497 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Oneiric.
<cjwatson> ev: where have you been committing your livecd-rootfs changes to?  I just got an archive reject after committing to lp:livecd-rootfs and uploading.
<ev> oh bum
<ev> I didn't realize it was in version control
<ev> should've checked
<ev> I'll merge them in now
<davmor2> ev: I redirect you to my twitter reply to your I'm cowboying the livecd-rootfs system
<cjwatson> thanks.  I think the Vcs-Bzr field is correct
<ev> it is, and I even have a local copy
<ev> I just completely forgot about its existence :-/
<ev> cjwatson: so I see that BuildLiveCD dist-upgrades the chroot before running live-build, but how does one notify the buildds to update their copy of livecd-rootfs to get the latest BuildLiveCD?
<ev> is this just done in a cron job or is it a "bug lamont" thing
<cjwatson> ev: the latter, via an RT ticket
<cjwatson> I try to avoid changing BuildLiveCD unnecessarily, but sometimes it's needed
<ev> it was seemingly necessary here, but noted
<ev> given that this requires the RT runaround
<ev> would you mind just reviewing the small change I made to it in trunk?
<ev> just to make sure that's the interface you're happy with
<cjwatson> seems fine
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-07
<GillesMM> I have problems to configure preseed for keyboard .. I got the window asking me the conf .. idea?
<ev> cjwatson: thanks for the review.  It's RT 46755
<cjwatson> saw, thanks
<ev> I've also talked to James and warned him of the impending slightly growth across architectures and releases
<ev> oh and I've finally pushed the pygi branch to LP: lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/pygi
<ev> not everything works yet, and I still have quite a few local changes to sort through
<ev> but it's tantalisingly close
<ev> just the manual partitioning page (save segmentedbar, which is now ready), a unicode issue, and the timezone map to finish sorting
<superm1> ev, did the gtk terminal widget get converted too by now, or did you just drop it?  I seem to remember that being a problem in natty when i started to convert something to pygi
<ev> I did convert it, but I can't recall if it's properly working yet
<ev> added a note to have a look at that next
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4769 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Add --config=Mode:0644 to debconf-copydb call, as otherwise we leave
<CIA-37> ubiquity: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat mode 0600 in the installed system,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: breaking the first run of some package management frontends
<CIA-37> ubiquity: (LP: #442941).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4770 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-37> ubiquity: 1.57ubuntu21, flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu26.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4125 lucid-proposed/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Add --config=Mode:0644 to debconf-copydb call, as otherwise we leave
<CIA-37> ubiquity: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat mode 0600 in the installed system,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: breaking the first run of some package management frontends
<CIA-37> ubiquity: (LP: #442941).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4771 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Provide build-arch and build-indep debian/rules targets.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4126 lucid-proposed/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-37> ubiquity: 1.49ubuntu11.1, netcfg 1.51ubuntu3, partman-base 139ubuntu7.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4772 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.11
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4127 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.2.26
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4419 maverick-proposed/d-i/sources.list: include maverick-updates in sources.list
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4420 maverick-proposed/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Add --config=Mode:0644 to debconf-copydb call, as otherwise we leave
<CIA-37> ubiquity: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat mode 0600 in the installed system,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: breaking the first run of some package management frontends
<CIA-37> ubiquity: (LP: #442941).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4421 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.9
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1257 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-37> netcfg: Free domain_nodot at the end of netcfg_write_common (thanks, Bryce
<CIA-37> netcfg: Harrington; LP: #724636).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4720 natty-proposed/d-i/sources.list: include natty-updates in sources.list
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4721 natty-proposed/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Add --config=Mode:0644 to debconf-copydb call, as otherwise we leave
<CIA-37> ubiquity: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat mode 0600 in the installed system,
<CIA-37> ubiquity: breaking the first run of some package management frontends
<CIA-37> ubiquity: (LP: #442941).
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4722 natty-proposed/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto 93ubuntu16.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4723 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.6.11
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-08
<mpt> cjwatson, I sent a post by a non-member to the members-only ubuntu-installer@ list
<mpt> Sorry, I forgot I wasn't subscribed :-)
<cjwatson> np, moderated
<mpt> subscribed now
<cjwatson> ev: could you look at bug 806784, please?  do we need to bump the lower limits in the special case of btrfs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806784 in ubiquity "Oneiric installer crash: not enough space to unpack kernel headers" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806784
<ev> Will do!
<davmor2> ev: the screen slide show knocks the progress bar off the bottom of a netbook screen
<ev> davmor2: In the installer session or in the ubiquity only session?
<davmor2> ev: ignore me for now it was natty not oneiric I'll try again in a second and see if it is the same
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4756 pygi/ubiquity/ (7 files in 3 dirs): Update my email address.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4757 pygi/ (bin/oem-config-remaster debian/control doc/ubiquity.8): Two more email address updates.
<davmor2> ev: same on oneiric http://ubuntuone.com/p/13Rp/
<davmor2> ev: once the slide show starts though the screen shrinks down a bit
<ev> davmor2: was this in the only-ubiquity mode, or the full desktop?
<ev> also, what screen resolution?
<davmor2> ev: this is a standard install from usb so ubiquity only no desktop seen yet
<ev> okay
<ev> screen resolution?
<davmor2> ev: res off the top of my head is 1024x768 but I'll check for certain once the install finishes
<davmor2> maybe smaller 6xx
<ev> that would be quite surprising if it didn't fit in 768 vertical pixels
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4758 pygi/debian/control: Drop python-vte and python-webkit from the dependencies. We use the GI variants now.
<davmor2> ev: less than I thought 1024x576 (16:9) so it's only the setup screens that are too large the slide show shrinks to a reasonable size
<ev> that'd be why.
<ev> the minimum vertical resolution we support is 600
<ev> so NOTABUG, I'm afraid.
<davmor2> ev: nevermind then
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4773 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Update disable_autologin to match current user-setup-apply, including
<CIA-37> ubiquity: lxdm and lightdm handling (LP: #806247).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-09
<CIA-37> kickseed: cjwatson * r282 ubuntu/ (8 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 0.56
<CIA-37> kickseed: cjwatson * r283 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.56ubuntu1
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4774 trunk/ (16 files in 9 dirs): autogen
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4775 trunk/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog debian/control): Upgrade to indicator-0.4.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4776 trunk/d-i/update-control: also update d-i/update-control for indicator-0.4
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4777 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.12
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1486 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-4 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1487 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge 20101020ubuntu44
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1488 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu45
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-10
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4759 pygi/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: add gtkwidgets tests.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-02
<vsMS> Hi. I have a custom package that creates a logical volume in preinst. When I install this package in a running system everything is fine and the LV get's created. But when I install this package during installation of the system, the ubuntu-installer hangs. Can someone help please?
<CIA-7> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r445 ubuntu/debian/ (73 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.22
<CIA-7> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r446 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.22ubuntu1
<CIA-7> kickseed: cjwatson * r288 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from Debian 0.58
<davmor2> ev: I'm just running through a Quantal install and I've hit 2 issues, number 1 I got no image at all (set kernel line to no modeset and that was fixed) 2 ubiquity crashed on the webcam page where you should see the webcam image all I see is what remains of the previous password page and the entire system is locked up but no kernel crash flashing lights
<ev> davmor2: alas, I do not have any time whatsoever for ubiquity bugs. Please file a report for any issues you find so that it can go through the release team.
<davmor2> ev: no worries dude
<CIA-7> partman-base: cjwatson * r1369 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 158
<CIA-7> partman-base: cjwatson * r1370 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 158ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-base: cjwatson * r1366 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c):
<CIA-7> partman-base: Permit non-cylinder alignment again on GPT (closes: #674894,
<CIA-7> partman-base: LP: #1006894).
<CIA-7> partman-base: cjwatson * r1367 precise-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 153ubuntu5
<xnox> my automatic LVM installer was installing happily in a VM, until it crashed in the langpack installation
<xnox> =(
<xnox> maybe I shouldn't use quantal daily + ubiquity trunk + experimental patches
<xnox> bye all
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-03
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1714 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move master kernels to 3.5.0-3.
<xnox> cjwatson: it is possible to use live-build package together with scripts from livecd-rootfs to build customized iso's? (given a local mirror, tasks, seeds, etc)
<cjwatson> Sure
<cjwatson> I posted directions on using livecd-rootfs with live-build to ubuntu-devel last year; or you can just pick out the appropriate lb config commands
<CIA-7> kickseed: cjwatson * r289 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.58ubuntu1
<CIA-7> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2352 ubuntu/ (18 files in 10 dirs): merge from Debian 0.170
<CIA-7> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2353 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.170ubuntu1
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r642 ubuntu/ (10 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.100
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r643 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.100ubuntu1
<xnox> cjwatson: gotcha, thanks
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r186 ubuntu/debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.36
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r187 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.36ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r724 ubuntu/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 53
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r725 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 53ubuntu1
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r947 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/hr.po po/pt_BR.po po/sq.po): merge from Debian 1.53
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r948 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.53ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r195 ubuntu/debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 21
<CIA-7> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r196 ubuntu/debian/control: Merge from revision that actually corresponds to Debian upload
<CIA-7> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r197 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 21ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-04
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r947 hardy-proposed/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Move to 2.6.24-31 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r948 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu40.15
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1337 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-41 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1338 lucid-proposed/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move natty-* images to 2.6.38-15 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1339 lucid-proposed/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move oneiric-* images to 3.0.0-22 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1340 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.16
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1444 natty-proposed/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-15 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1445 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu29.2
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1552 oneiric-proposed/ (build/config/common debian/changelog): Use udebs from oneiric-security, oneiric-proposed, and oneiric-updates.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1553 oneiric-proposed/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-22 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1554 oneiric-proposed/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1212 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1555 oneiric-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu72.1
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1682 precise-proposed/ (build/config/common debian/changelog): Use udebs from precise-security, precise-proposed, and precise-updates.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1683 precise-proposed/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-26 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1684 precise-proposed/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 and armhf/omap4 to 3.2.0-1415 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1685 precise-proposed/ (build/config/armel/armadaxp.cfg debian/changelog): Move armhf/armadaxp to 3.2.0-1604 kernels.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1686 precise-proposed/ (build/config/armel/armadaxp/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Fix armadaxp netboot uImage/uInitrd install paths (LP: #1010708)
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1687 precise-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu136.1
<xnox> Jul  4 09:47:07 ubuntu plugininstall.py: Exception during installation:
<xnox> Jul  4 09:47:07 ubuntu plugininstall.py: SystemError: E:Write error - write (32: Broken pipe),
<xnox> with broken pipe repeated into infinity until ubiquity crashes
<xnox> is this the fallout from run away packages or something is wrong with the langpacks?
<cjwatson> Yes, gema reported that last night but I didn't have time to investigate
<cjwatson> My suspicion is an apt/python-apt regression
<cjwatson> Fancy looking into it
<cjwatson> ?
<xnox> ok, I will try
<cjwatson> I actually rather doubt it has anything to do with the packages being installed; you'll probably need to attach strace -f at some point shortly before that and then pore through that
<xnox> cjwatson: my only "problem" is that I still didn't figure out how to run ubiquity interactively under pdb and step through things
<xnox> hmm... ok
<xnox> i see
<cjwatson> I doubt that would be of any use in this case
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> Given that I strongly suspect it's in apt's C++ code
<cjwatson> Seeing as it's bubbling up as a SystemError rather than a sensible Pythonic exception
<xnox> cjwatson: was gemma's report on this channel or in #ubuntu-testing?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-release
<xnox> ok, no bug number?
<xnox> this basically prevents me from further LVM work, unless I use old images...
<cjwatson> Doesn't look like it
<cjwatson> Oh, bug 1020574
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020574 in ubiquity "installing ubuntu in VM or real hardware" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020574
 * cjwatson gives that a marginally more sensible title
<infinity> A quick grep suggests it's a broken pipe in the decompression bits.
<infinity> apt-pkg/contrib/fileutl.cc
<infinity> (Honest, I'm asleep)
<xnox> infinity: thanks =))) so you don't sleep walk, you sleep code? =)
<infinity> Explains most of the armhf port.
<xnox> =)))
<xnox> from jenkins build log this looks interesting:
<xnox> Jul  3 13:18:54 ubuntu apt-setup: warning: /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/91security returned error code 1; discarding output
<xnox> i'm failing to see how that could have failed?!
<cjwatson> DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer should reveal why
<cjwatson> (assuming you can reproduce it)
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> Or of course set -x
<xnox> $ find . -name 'plugininstall.py'
<xnox> ./scripts/plugininstall.py
<xnox> ./ubiquity/components/plugininstall.py
<xnox> interesting naming schemes ;-)
<cjwatson> The latter is an integration hook for the former
<xnox> cjwatson: wasn't bug 882882 already fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882882 in ubiquity "installer crash with ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882882
 * xnox is hitting that now *sigh*
<cjwatson> That's a generic symptom with many possible causes.
<cjwatson> A bit like saying 'wasn't "Segmentation fault" already fixed?'. :-)
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> but http://pad.lv/977750 is open
<cjwatson> What the one-line description of that exception basically means is "the backend process went away for some undetermined reasson"
<cjwatson> *reason
<cjwatson> I'm not convinced whatever that is with update-notifier is related
<cjwatson> And I definitely don't think it's worth going to any effort whatsoever to find duplicate or related bugs
<cjwatson> It will be several times quicker to investigate directly
<cjwatson> In the case of update-notifier it's *possible* that it means that the debconf stdin/stdout-based protocol has got out of sync somehow, or file descriptors have got muddled
<CIA-7> partman-target: cjwatson * r932 ubuntu/ (13 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 78
<CIA-7> partman-target: cjwatson * r933 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-7> partman-target: finish.d/clear_partitions: Don't remove /var/lib/mysql or
<CIA-7> partman-target: /var/lib/mythtv, since they contain user data in the form of databases
<CIA-7> partman-target: (LP: #992241).
<CIA-7> partman-target: cjwatson * r934 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 78ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-target: cjwatson * r932 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-7> partman-target: finish.d/clear_partitions: Don't remove /var/lib/mysql or
<CIA-7> partman-target: /var/lib/mythtv, since they contain user data in the form of databases
<CIA-7> partman-target: (LP: #992241).
<CIA-7> partman-target: cjwatson * r933 precise-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 77ubuntu2.1
<stgraber> cjwatson: good, got ubiquity to explode with the transparent proxy, now to confirm that it's fixed with the SRU :)
<stgraber> cjwatson: commented on bug 998492, I'm not sure whether to consider this verification-done or verification-failed. I believe the main bug was fixed but ubiquity is clearly not dealing too well with broken http
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998492 in ubiquity "Fails to detect package download errors on architectures other than amd64" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998492
<jamin> having some trouble automating an install via preseed.  I'd like to encrypt most of the drive using partman-auto/method crypto.  I've written a partitioning recipe that works with the lvm method, but it constantly fails with the crypto method claiming there is no physical volume defined in the volume group, recipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075445/
<xnox> jamin: which physical devices are in the volume group?
<jamin> /dev/sda is called out in the preseed....
<jamin> d-i     partman-auto/disk       string  /dev/sda
<jamin> and the recipe works as-is if I set the method to lvm
<xnox> ok
<jamin> I've tried adding a device section to it, but no change in behavior
<xnox> jamin: hmmm with crypt i have only use partman-auto with: d-i partman-auto/method string crypto
<xnox> that sets up crypt & lvm on top with separate unencrypted boot
<xnox> with d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select multi
<xnox> separate /home, /usr, /var, and /tmp partitions
<jamin> which is what this recipe should do too
<xnox> not sure about how to do this correctly manually  / using the expert recipe
<jamin> with lvm it creates a separate boot and the rest an lvm volume group
<xnox> jamin: parman crypto is always crypto+lvm
<xnox> partman-auto does not do crypto without lvm on top
<xnox> so partman-auto crypto is actually: /boot on ext && crypt -> lvm -> (partitions)
<jamin> right, it should be creating the same lvm groups that the lvm method would create but using crypto too
<jamin> right
<xnox> jamin: yeah so change the method to crypto, and keep lvmok and the rest of things =/
 * xnox haven't done this
<jamin> that's exactly what I did, recipe is the same in both cases, just changed the method
<jamin> I did get it working with a more basic recipe, but don't see the difference that is breaking it
<jamin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075477/
<xnox> this one doesn't actually does lvm
<jamin> not directly no, but it does work with method crypto
<xnox> sorry, i am no help. will try this some time later.
<jamin> it does say $lvmok{ }
<jamin> that just gave me an idea
<xnox> so, that only optionally allows this partition to be on top of lvm-group
<jamin> I'm removing all specific lvm configuration from the desired recipe
<xnox> since there is no, format {lvm} anywhere, there lvmok is spuriout
<jamin> you would think
 * xnox finds recipes confusing beyond partman-auto
<xnox> if you get it to work please paste here
<jamin> insanely... sadly I don't like any of the automatic partitioning schemes
<xnox> other people want this and struggle e.g. http://askubuntu.com/questions/24079/full-disk-encryption-with-preseed
<xnox> unless that is you as well ;-)
<jamin> nah, not me, but I did use the answer there as my basis
<jamin> which is why I started with LVM and got it working
<jamin> it's insane but that change worked
<xnox> hmm?
<xnox> jamin: paste, please =)
<jamin> about to... one sec
<jamin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075493/
<jamin> That one works
<jamin> it shouldn't
<xnox> jamin: $ pastebinit path/to/file.txt
<jamin> but it does
<jamin> sweet, I didn't know that existed
<jamin> was doing it manually
<xnox> jamin: or it takes a pipe $ command1 | pastebinit
<jamin> that recipe lacks any real lvm definition
<xnox> in ubuntu package it defaults to ubuntu paste ;-)
<jamin> but it creates one and works
<jamin> insane
<xnox> crypto? =)
<jamin> yes
<xnox> huh?!
<jamin> as in, it solved my problem...
<xnox> can you paste the one that works with crypto? or is it just partman-auto/method crypto?
<jamin> prompted for a crypto phrase and is installing right now
<xnox> what's the rest of the preseed? (unless it's private)
<jamin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075493/ <-- works with  partman-auto/method crypto
<xnox> jamin: confusing, but awesome =)
<xnox> well not confusing, but rather unintuitive
<jamin> indeed
<jamin> I've been fighting this for the better part of a day
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-05
<jibel> can anyone look at bug 1020574, last working desktop image was June 29th
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020574 in ubiquity "SystemError: Broken pipe while installing language packs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020574
<cjwatson> jibel: xnox was looking at that yesterday
<xnox> jibel: still working on it.
<xnox> cjwatson: langpack installation suppose to catch and ignore SystemError, but for some reason sys.excepthook is called, after the SystemError has bubbledup in a loop....
<jibel> ok thanks. xnox I assigned the bug to you, so we know you're taking care of it.
<cjwatson> distraction; the SystemError shouldn't be occurring here in the first place
<xnox> cjwatson: then why the original code from ages ago has comment "ignore SystemError from langpack installation?"
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> we didn't want random language pack failures to break the whole system; but that was more for things like package failed to unpack or something, not this sort of thing
<xnox> ok
<stgraber> xnox: can you easily reproduce that crash? if not, I have a pandaboard that's crashing every single time, so reproducing is easy here :)
<xnox> stgraber: oh, it is reproducible every time with quantal daily since 29th in VM/desktop
<stgraber> ok :) I only did arm installs recently, good to know any install will fail just as well :)
<xnox> stgraber: so far my strace-foo didn't actually show me SIGPIPE, only the write("E: Broken Pipe") which comes from printing the stack trace in python, way to late.
<xnox> stgraber: I can't wait to install my panda =)
<xnox> stgraber: it's reproducible in a vm, which is what I am using now.
<cjwatson> it might be EPIPE not SIGPIPE
<cjwatson> in fact I'd say that's likely given that we're seeing several of them
<xnox> cjwatson: not present in my strace either. I attached to the process just before clicking install now, cause otherwise the strace log was 300MB due to printing a line for almost each character of a debconf template fetch.
<xnox> cjwatson: I am doing a full one by executing ubiquity under strace and logging into a separate hard-drive now.
<xnox> also no obvious changes in python-apt nor ubiquity around the time.
<cjwatson> apt and python-apt both had major changes at the relevant time
<brendand> we have a bug with updating precise, which only happens when running the upgrade from a preseed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox-satellite/+bug/1021293
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021293 in checkbox-satellite "Ubuntu 12.04 install stalls when doing apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> followed up
<brendand> cjwatson, funny you ask. we've observed 'apt-get <defunct>' in ps
<brendand> cjwatson, i'll ask the reporter to give full details though
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm not going to get anything much out of one line
<brendand> asap
<roadmr> brendand, cjwatson: bug updated with the requested process list
<cjwatson> hmph.
<cjwatson> not obvious, will have to strace
<cjwatson> brendand,roadmr: hm, worked for me in a normal session with strace attached
<brendand> cjwatson, you mean without the preseed?
<cjwatson> oh, admittedly I'm using a newer image
<cjwatson> with the presee
<cjwatson> d
<brendand> cjwatson, a newer image - of precise?
<cjwatson> yeah
<xnox> brendand: there are daily precise images published with proposed enabled.
<cjwatson> might be coincidental though and in any case wouldn't be a reason not to fix the underlying bug
<cjwatson> probably just means I avoid some upgrade that triggers the bug, since it's already in the squashfs
<brendand> xnox, details?
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily/ - but they aren't guaranteed, you shouldn't be relying on them for anything any more than you would rely on random daily builds
<cjwatson> sorry, .../daily-live/
<brendand> cjwatson, right. interesting to know they are there though
<brendand> cjwatson, it would be good to know if it reproduces for you using the release image.
<cjwatson> I'm rsyncing back
<brendand> cjwatson, by the way, this doesn't happen on servers
<cjwatson> yeah, I know, not surprising at all
<cjwatson> but not very helpful either TBH :)
<cjwatson> different installer, so ...
<cjwatson> (and ubiquity/success_command is already quite specific to ubiquity)
<brendand> cjwatson, right - but the bug report is just to trim the symptoms down. the servers also use a preseed with the same steps - so the update is run in late_command
<cjwatson> I know, and fair enough, but it's not a big help in this case
<cjwatson> although granted, if a similar symptom had appeared on server, then it would probably have been quicker to diagnose there
<brendand> cjwatson, if you need us to do anything, ping me or roadmr
<cjwatson> ETA 40 mins or so for the image to arrive, so might not be today
<mpt> I think ... I am going to suggest removing the big pictogram icons from the "Installation type" step
<mpt> Partly to save space, and partly because they just aren't that expressive
<mpt> (Saving space to make room for "[ ] Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security")
<Blackyugin> Hi all, I work to ubiquity and I want to create my DBus witch connect to Ubuntu One. I see oneconf's DBusconnect and I need to know service's name. In oneconf is "com.ubuntu.OneConf". How I can know the Ubuntu One's name and all informations (hosts_object_name, package_set_interface, host_interface, etc.). Thanks a lot
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-06
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1715 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move omap4 kernels to 3.4.0-203.
<jibel> xnox, cjwatson if there is no fix for bug 1020574, is there a possibility to revert apt and python-apt (if the problem comes from here) to make the images working again ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020574 in ubiquity "SystemError: Broken pipe while installing language packs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020574
<cjwatson> haha, good luck with that
<cjwatson> I don't think that's terribly plausible TBH
<xnox> cjwatson: well i *think* i can comment the offending line out of apt (it's just a status update message) to unbreak ubiquity.... but it's still weird why that pipe is closed, it is used to communicate progress back to ubiquity
<xnox> 17339 15:57:48.385417 write(79, "pmstatus:dpkg-exec:0:Running dpk"..., 34 <unfinished ...>
<xnox> 20429 15:57:48.385458 <... read resumed> "pmstatus:dpkg-exec:0:Running dpk"..., 4096) = 34 <0.143676>
<xnox> 17339 15:57:53.068803 write(79, "pmstatus:firefox-locale-en:2:Pre"..., 57) = -1 EPIPE (Broken pipe) <0.000025>
<cjwatson> is there a useful subset of the strace you can post somewhere?
<cjwatson> I would be happy to help analyse it
<cjwatson> 900M is a bit much, but maybe something that starts from the common ancestor of pids 17339 and 20429
<xnox> it's only 60MB when xz compressed ;-)
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077753/
<xnox> i should have split the strace per pid/fork
<xnox> ok, let me try to grep that subset.
<brendand> cjwatson, any luck reproducing bug 1021293?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021293 in checkbox-satellite "Ubuntu 12.04 install stalls when doing apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021293
<cjwatson> brendand: not as yet sorry
<cjwatson> xnox: oh, 60M is practical for me to download if it's practical for you to upload
<cjwatson> better to have the whole thing if possible
<xnox> cjwatson: link in the bug 1020574
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020574 in ubiquity "SystemError: Broken pipe while installing language packs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020574
<xnox> cjwatson: you can even ssh into the box....
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/ubiquity.trace.xz
<cjwatson> ETA 4min
<xnox> cjwatson: of the fix uploaded? WOW you are quick ;-)
 * xnox kidding
<cjwatson> hah, no
<cjwatson> well, OK, so the process reading from that pipe has exited
<cjwatson> it never does very much; I wonder what it is
<xnox> -        write(OutStatusFd, status.str().c_str(), status.str().size());
<xnox> +        FileFd::Write(OutStatusFd, status.str().c_str(), status.str().size());
<xnox> this is the code in apt, which prints the status line back.
<xnox> ... it was changed....
<cjwatson> Yeah, but my suspicion currently rests on the other end of the pipe
<xnox> ok.
<cjwatson> This sort of thing can arise from a missing close-on-exec flag
<cjwatson> But just a guess so far
 * cjwatson has sudden nostalgia for his first real job interview, which involved on-the-fly strace analysis
<cjwatson> 17339 is plugininstall.py
<cjwatson> string lengths in this strace are unfortunately short, but I guess that was for practicality?
<cjwatson> makes it hard to find some things
<xnox> well, it took ~2-3h to get the stack trace. cause ubiquity was slow under it. I can run it again if you know options which will reduce the cruft and increase additional info.
<xnox> sorry, if I missed stuff....
<cjwatson> I usually bump -s to something bigger, maybe 512 for this; but don't worry for now
<cjwatson> So, we're in the call to cache.install_archives in commit_with_verify, clearly
<cjwatson> The PROGRESS START message is therefore from DebconfInstallProgress.startUpdate
<cjwatson> So the clone of 20429 is from something called immediately after the startUpdate hook
<cjwatson> Ah, which is .run of course
<cjwatson> Hm, it strikes me as a little odd that we're using "while self.update_interface():" but update_interface does not generally seem to return a vaue
<cjwatson> *value
 * cjwatson looks at older python-apt
<cjwatson> So that might well be the real source of the problem; but how are you supposed to tell from update_interface when it's done?
<xnox>    def update_interface(self):
<xnox>         apt.progress.base.InstallProgress.update_interface(self)
<xnox>         self.frontend.refresh()
<xnox> wrapped in ubiquity...
<cjwatson> Also wouldn't hurt to update the API
<cjwatson> xnox: Not relevantly, that's in auto_update.py
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah...
<cjwatson> And even then, I'm having trouble seeing a way to detect EOF without copying all of update_interface, not just wrapping it
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5534 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py): Update DebconfInstallProgress method names for the python-apt 0.8 API.
<cjwatson> Ah - python-apt itself uses a select loop
<cjwatson> Not sure why it bothers with a timeout
<cjwatson> Maybe the simplest answer is (a) use a select loop rather than spinning (b) don't worry about a sensible exit condition and instead just kill the status-to-debconf subprocess when pm.do_install completes
<cjwatson> xnox: You're correct, I think, that the apt change you pointed to above exposed this problem, but it was never correct in ubiquity AFAICS
<cjwatson> And this probably resulted in horrendous inefficiency and/or wildly incorrect progress reporting
<cjwatson> So reverting apt is the wrong answer; we should instead fix the bug it exposed
<cjwatson> I'm thinking http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077814/
<xnox> hmm... do you want me to test it?
<cjwatson> If you can, though I'm trying too
<cjwatson> Also a sanity check :-)
<cjwatson> (I need to confirm that I can reproduce the bug first)
<xnox> =0)))
<cjwatson> Hmm, that patch gets me to the slideshow with no progress messages
<xnox> cjwatson: you did add missing imports right?! =)
<cjwatson> plugininstall isn't even running ...
<xnox> import select; import signal...
<cjwatson> xnox: err, *cough*, I was misled by pyflakes.vim not telling me about them :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: i'm off to the office. we'll be back online in ~40minutes
<cjwatson> right.  I have to wait for dpkg to be fixed anyway before we can build anything
<cjwatson> bah, syntaxerror too
<cjwatson> better now
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5535 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Rearrange DebconfInstallProgress to not assume that update_interface
<CIA-7> ubiquity: returns a value (LP: #1020574).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5536 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu5, partman-base 158ubuntu1, partman-target 78ubuntu1,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: preseed 1.53ubuntu1.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5537 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.9
<xnox> cjwatson: ubiquity became far more chatty now. "removing this" "configuring that"
<cjwatson> yeah, it would do
<xnox> previously it seemed to me to stick at "installing..." during the langpack installation step =)
<xnox> i like it, previously I had to expand the thinggy to see what is going on =)
<xnox> cjwatson: is the twitter feed not running intentionally? Can we have it on hashtags #quantal and #12.10 ?
<xnox> too user friendly, geeks need scrolling text ;-)
<cjwatson> no intention on my part
<cjwatson> feel free to make sensible adjustments :)
<xnox> cjwatson: well LVM auto-install now succeeds. Upon reboot it drops into initrd shell =) I bet the lvm2 modules were not added... and initramfs was not regenerated....
<cjwatson> IIRC d-i does that in base-installer, so you'd need to duplicate that
<cjwatson> maybe via register-module?  I don't quite remember
<cjwatson> hmm.  looking now I can't find where it's done.
<cjwatson> the lvm2 initramfs hook, I guess.  so that's odd because I thought we unconditionally regenerated the initramfs.
<cjwatson> maybe an ordering thing?
<cjwatson> is the lvm2 package installed in the target?
<cjwatson> ah - perhaps you need to copy partman-lvm's post-base-installer hook somewhere useful for ubiquity, or duplicate it
<cjwatson> this is a bit tedious, there's piles of crap in debian/rules that deals with similar kinds of stuff, or sometimes it's duplicated in components or scripts
<xnox> cjwatson: right. I think it's because lvm2 was not in the squashfs and instead it's just "installed" in the live session.
<xnox> because the update-initramfs is done at the end of the install.
<xnox> and lvm binaries did not appear in the list of "things not copied into the target"
<xnox> and it was not installed on the target
<xnox> cjwatson: shall I remaster the ISO or should I do a merge proposal with my work?
<xnox> cjwatson: after chrooting into mounted target /boot and / and doing # apt-get install lvm2 & doing a reboot it works like a charm =)
<xnox> cjwatson: cause I don't see anything special done, for e.g. btrfs-tools
 * xnox maybe I should remaster an ISO for training purposes.
<cjwatson> xnox: I'd like to see an MP
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
<cjwatson> is apt-install called for lvm2?
<cjwatson> you can tell by looking in /var/lib/ubiquity/apt-installed
<xnox> cjwatson: in the target or the live cd during installation?
<xnox> (i finished the install and have /var/log/installer/*)
<xnox> nothing in after logs =(
<xnox> only /var/lib/ubiquity/os-prober-cache left.
<cjwatson> in the live cd during installation
<cjwatson> well, at the end, before rebooting
<xnox> ok. let me double check.
<xnox> cjwatson: mpt has finished: manual & automatic crypt; manual lvm.
<xnox> so that's what I am aiming for the feature freeze.
<xnox> cjwatson: will that be enough to drop alternative? (no raid...)
<cjwatson> hmm, not sure
<cjwatson> maybe, since desktop RAID (not DM-RAID) isn't a big thing really
<brendand> cjwatson - we have lab presence again. is there any extra info you'd like regarding the upgrade bug?
<cjwatson> might be worth looking around to see if people commonly report using the alternate CD in order to use RAID
<cjwatson> brendand: not right now, thanks.  sorry, my day has been (a) critical ubiquity bug in quantal (b) server CD -> squashfs work requested increasingly urgently by Daviey (c) working on a regression in recent Launchpad changes (d) this upgrade bug
<brendand> cjwatson, i understand
<gema> smoke testing bug, easy to fix I hope, bug 1021718
<ppisati> hi guys
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021718 in debian-installer "Ubuntu Precise ISO test failed in Jenkins due to debian installer failed to get debconf answer 'base-installer/kernel/linux/initrd'." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021718
<ppisati> http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/Jul062012_omap3_preinstall_brk/
<ppisati> while trying preinstall server omap3
<ppisati> ubiquity.install_misc.InstallStepError: Plugin console_setup failed with code 1
<ppisati> i've both syslog and oem-config.log
<ppisati> the installer kept restarting
<mpt> cjwatson, next week I'll polish off automatic crypt design and then go on to RAID design.
<ppisati> until it gave up and landed me in a # console
<xnox> ogra_: i think you might want to see ppisati question ^^^^
<ogra_> xnox, i sent him here :)
<cjwatson> gema: stuck on a soyuz bug / new kernel upload
<cjwatson> not an installer bug
<gema> cjwatson: who should I notify?
<cjwatson> the kernel team already know about it
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> I'll nag them
<gema> thanks
<xnox> ogra_: ping pong eh? =)
<xnox> ppisati: can you pastebin the logs?
<ogra_> xnox, well, we were in #ubuntu-arm but i think its not arch specific at all
<ppisati> xnox: available here - http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/Jul062012_omap3_preinstall_brk/
<cjwatson> how's it not arch-specific?
<cjwatson> Jun 27 02:39:55 localhost ubiquity: Unsupported platform.
<cjwatson> Jun 27 02:39:55 localhost ubiquity: run-parts: /etc/initramfs/post-update.d//flash-kernel exited with return code 1
<xnox> ppisati: ideally run ubuntu-bug ubiquity. or paste. Oh ok =)
<ogra_> console_setup exploding is arch specific ?
<ogra_> (unsupported arch is fine, just fixed that (pending upload))
<cjwatson> console-setup calls update-initramfs
<cjwatson> update-initramfs explodes because the flash-kernel hook explodes
<ogra_> oh, sigh ... yeah
<ogra_> sorry
<cjwatson> the top-level error message is just a bit misleading, that's all
<ogra_> yep, should have thought about the initramfs bits
<ppisati> cjwatson: there some more errors in oem-config
<ppisati> sh: 1: killall.sh: not found
<ppisati> sh: 1: rdisc6: not found
<ppisati> etcetc
<ppisati> is it ok?
<cjwatson> ppisati: don't care
<cjwatson> gema: actually, from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+packages I see that it's already building, so no need/point nagging the kernel tam
<ppisati> ack
<cjwatson> *team
<gema> cjwatson: awesome, thanks
<cjwatson> ppisati: that's just bits of netcfg that (a) don't work outside d-i but (b) don't really matter here either
<ppisati> ok
<cjwatson> gema: https://irclogs.canonical.com/2012/07/06/%23launchpad-ops.html#t07:21 has the gory details if you care :)
<cjwatson> (hideous LP internals)
<gema> cjwatson: thanks!
 * cjwatson grumbles and queue-jumps those PPA builds
<xnox> cjwatson: so lvm2 is not in /var/lib/ubiquity/* but in the apt-removed there is cryptsetup.
 * xnox mouse is stuck =(
<cjwatson> ok, that sounds like you need to hunt down why apt-install wasn't called then; I thought partman-lvm or some such did that
<xnox> ok.
 * ogra_ sends one of his cats to xnox (that will teach the mouse !)
<xnox> cjwatson: well apt-install was called, with a few packages, but not lvm2. but yeah, checking now.
<xnox> I am not going to ask why livecd has /lib/systemd/
 * xnox *sigh*
<cjwatson> bunch of packages shipping systemd service files as well
<xnox> cjwatson: so, partman-btrfs does apt-install in the partman/finish.d script
<xnox> but crypto,lvm,raid do it in the scripts shipped under /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/
<xnox> cjwatson: should I add a plugin to iterate across scripts in the /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d?
<xnox> or should I shove those scripts into partman/finish.d for ubiquity to pick up?
<xnox> or is btrfs actually apt-installed from partman/finish.d in ubiquity?
 * xnox looks what you said above
<cjwatson> standard (perhaps a bit shonky) practice is to do something like invoking them from an InstallPlugin (or whatever it's called)
<xnox> let me look.
<cjwatson> I was a bit reluctant to iterate across everything since (a) that path is nasty for ubiquity and ought to be under /usr/lib/ubiquity/ or something (b) I wasn't sure all the p-b-i scripts were sane (c) you'd still have to have debian/rules or similar code to arrange for them to be installed
<cjwatson> partman/finish.d should be run automatically
<cjwatson> there is an argument that at least the lvm one belongs in finish.d
<cjwatson> I haven't looked at the others
<cjwatson> certainly moving to finish.d would be least code
<xnox> what is finish-install.d vs finish.d vs post-base-installer.d ? where can I check when what is called?
<cjwatson> finish.d is called from partman itself (well, partman-commit in ubiquity)
<cjwatson> post-base-installer.d and finish-install.d are both d-i-specific; they're called, respectively, at the end of base-installer and at the very end of installation
<xnox> partman-crypto uses all three: finish.d post-base-installer.d and finish-install.d
<xnox> and e.g. d-i-utils has post-base-installer.d to add/blacklist modprobe modules
<cjwatson> there's a d-i internals document linked from Installer/Development that IIRC goes through all this
<xnox> thanks, let me find it.
<xnox> cjwatson: the p-b-i does ugly crap, like raising pointless debconf questions and confirmation dialogs
<Sargun_Screen> How would one update a package on the netinstall (PXE) - specifically if they were running it as a netboot
<Sargun_Screen> The mdadm package causes my kernel to fail
<cm-t> omg! I just successfully installed an array list of package (vlc, vrms) with ubiquity, I was so making something far while the code was allready there !
<cm-t> (hi)
<stgraber> apt-install vlc vrms
<stgraber> :)
<cm-t> i mean
<cm-t>  getting the good /target
<cm-t> it was just  self.do_install(packageArray)
<cm-t> >.<
<cm-t> was trying so many thing, and did not even scroll at the bottom of the script where this wonderfull method was
<cm-t> just need to work this week-end with my group mates to get this with oneconf (they made I think, just some sso problems) and we might consider having something running (not talking about a clean code for the while ^^)
<cm-t> I will update blueprint this week-end cjwatson, mpt
<infinity> cjwatson: Say, opinion.  Since we fixed #1010708 in -proposed (and soon, updates), and since those files/directories are managed in a dubious and poorly-tracked manner anyway, do you have any objections to just "fixing" the bug in the release pocket by moving the two uI* files where they belong, so there isn't inconsistency between release and updates (and later releases)?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, I guess that would break the manifest too.  Hrm.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, wait.  But the *SUMS could just be fixed and re-signed.  That doesn't seem like an awful solution for a port in flux.  Worth a ponder.
<cjwatson> I'm not at all wild about changing the release pocket of a stable release, although I guess the number of people who would notice or care would be small
<cjwatson> the *SUMS files would be automatically re-signed if they change
<infinity> Yeah, I figured that.
<infinity> And I'm not a big fan of changing release pockets either, but this isn't a Packages file or anything, and it seems like minimal impact to avoid confusion.
<infinity> I think I'll JFDI and ask for forgiveness. :P
<cjwatson> Yeah.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-07
<Blackyugin> Hi all, I work to create a Dbus Connection between Ubiquity installer and Ubuntu one. I connect me to the bus "com.ubuntuone.Credentials" and I use the method "login_email_password" for connect me to Ubuntu One (with a email / password). But I have this error " TypeError: login_email_password() got multiple values for keyword argument 'reply_handler'" and I don't understand really where is my problem..
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-02
<psivaa> cjwatson: reported bug #1196981 to account the default installation failures of saucy server images today
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1196981 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Saucy server installations fail due to dependancy issues on python-newt " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196981
<cjwatson> psivaa: thanks
<cjwatson> looks like it just needs a d-i rebuild
<cjwatson> hm, no
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> I think it's probably just due to an ABI change in the latest newt upload and an image built with that version of newt would clear the bug
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-03
<ath88> Hi there. I am looking into an issue regarding installing Ubuntu on a desktop with a Nvidia Geforce GTX 580 graphics card. I found a solution using the alternative installer for 12.04, but now i would like to find a solution without using the alternative installer. The solution consisted of chroot'ing /target and then installing the graphics driver with apt-get. How would i chroot using ubiquity? Is it somehow possible to pau
<xnox> ath88: was that message cut off? ended with "Is it somehow possible to pau"
<ath88> Really? Must be my client messing things up. The last sentence was: 'Is it somehow possible to pause the installation at the right time?'
<xnox> ath88: are you installing manually or automatically preseeding?
<xnox> ath88: if you boot, choose "tru ubuntu" then launch the installer, at the end of installation you can continue using live session, chroot into /target and make any changes you need.
<ath88> xnox: I did try that, but /target is empty after the installation.
<xnox> ath88: with automatic preseeding there is ubiquity success_command, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<xnox> ath88: also if you are installing with network connectivity, you can check the box to install third party software and the correct drivers should be automatically installed.
<xnox> for you graphics card.
<xnox> it's a bug, if they don't.
<ath88> xnox: The installer doesn't install the driver. The problem is further specified here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203333/12-10-unable-to-install-or-even-run-from-live-cd-with-nvidia-gtx-580
<xnox> ath88: there is a bug with 12.10 released media, where nvidia graphics driver doesn't not install correctly.
<xnox> ath88: instead use precise .2 images or raring or saucy.
<xnox> ath88: to enable nvidia driver installation one must check the box to install 3rd party software.
<xnox> ath88: on the prepare screen.
<ath88> xnox: I see, thanks. Ill see what i can make work.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-05
<Peanut> Hi folks - is there a way that I could use the busybox shell in the Ubuntu installer environment to put an MBR on a disk? I've got a failed disk in a mirror pair, and it turns out that the second half of the mirror isn't bootable although it (presumably) holds a good copy of all the data.
<cjwatson> Peanut: you can do it with parted ('anna-install parted-udeb' if it isn't already there)
<Peanut> cjwatson: ah, neat - I'll try that.
<Peanut> Ah, parted is a different udeb than partman (tried it with partman, but that didn't quite want to do what I wanted it to do).
<cjwatson> parted is a command-line UI to libparted, which partman uses
<cjwatson> I suggest setting its units to sectors so that it doesn't try to get too clever
<cjwatson> kpartx (kpartx-udeb) might help too
<cjwatson> Actually, given your problem description, it's possible you'd be best off using sfdisk (fdisk-udeb) to dump the partition table from the first disk and restore it onto the second
<cjwatson> sfdisk -d working-disk-device >sfdisk-out;  READ THE OUTPUT FILE VERY CAREFULLY;  sfdisk broken-disk-device <sfdisk-out
<Peanut> cjwatson: thanks, thanks, I was just finding out that parted doesn't have an easy way to copy partitions from one drive to the other.
<Peanut> And I've used cfdisk in the past when I had a prompt, but didn't know I could anna-install it in the network boot environment.
<cjwatson> Might need to modify partition references in that file
<xnox> also backup the broken disk, in it's current state.
<xnox> just in case.
<xnox> (partition table at least)
<Peanut> Meh.. I copied over the partition table, then synched the mirrors.. but it just goes in a reboot loop when trying to boot from disk.
<Peanut> Oh.. and I did a 'grub-install' as /etc/default/grub knows about both mirrors.
<cjwatson> 15:19 <cjwatson> Actually, given your problem description, it's possible you'd be best off using sfdisk (fdisk-udeb) to dump the partition table from the first disk and restore it onto the second
<cjwatson> 15:20 <cjwatson> sfdisk -d working-disk-device >sfdisk-out;  READ THE OUTPUT FILE VERY CAREFULLY;  sfdisk broken-disk-device <sfdisk-out
<cjwatson> 15:21 <cjwatson> Might need to modify partition references in that file
<cjwatson> Sorry, bad timing on disconnect
<Peanut> Ah ok - I did read those things you said :-)
<Peanut> What's the correct syntax to make grub-installer put GRUB on the MBR of /dev/sda ?
<cjwatson> grub-installer or grub-install?  (they're different)
<Peanut> The one from the boot environment - grub-installer
<cjwatson> You don't want to use that ...
<cjwatson> Not unless you're doing an install from scratch and using it as part of the menu-driven interface
<Peanut> Ah ok, I'm not. I've used dd to verify that there's no grub on the bootsector of /dev/sda
<cjwatson> Boot into rescue mode instead and use the "Reinstall GRUB boot loader" option
<cjwatson> "Rescue a broken system" from the CD boot menu
<Peanut> cjwatson: ah ok.. these machines have no CDrom, but I have a netboot d-i setup that I'm booting them into, without giving them a preseed file (that'd be a full re-install).
<cjwatson> rescue/enable=true as a boot param, then
<Peanut> Ah, that's how you get to that.. thanks.
 * Peanut is getting very tempted to just copy the first 466 bytes from /dev/sdb onto /dev/sda though ;-)
<Peanut> Because any attempt at running in-target grub-install fails as well, due to the chroot environment. So having that in all my late_run.sh turns out to have been quite useless.
<cjwatson> Err, GRUB doesn't reside in just the first 466 bytes
<cjwatson> Copying that is likely a very bad idea since sometimes there's a signature
<cjwatson> (as in a disk ID, not a crypto sig)
<Peanut> cjwatson: ah, ok. Both disks should now have identical contents within their partitions, and identical partition tables, so only the stage 1 of grub is missing. I'll try the rescue/enable=true.
<cjwatson> A bit more than that actually (stage 1 is a GRUB Legacy concept, although it's roughly equivalent to boot.img in GRUB 2; https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Images).  I expect you will be missing the core image too.
<cjwatson> Since in the MBR layout that does not reside within a partition.
<Peanut> This is a lucid64 system (grub 1.98) that I'm trying to fix.
<cjwatson> GRUB 1.98 is GRUB 2.
<cjwatson> GRUB Legacy got up to 0.97.
<cjwatson> More accurately, I should say that GRUB 1.98 is from the GRUB 2 series.
<cjwatson> For this purpose the URL above is accurate for 1.98.
<Peanut> cjwatson: thanks for all the help, I got all my nodes back up and running again.
<cjwatson> Great
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-02
<PaulePanter> Hi.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson referred me to here from #grub-pc.
<PaulePanter> Upgrading to 1.99-21ubuntu3.15 on Ubuntu precise (12.04.4 LTS) causes a segmentation fault.
<PaulePanter> grub-setup[30142]: segfault at 400688d18 ip 0000000000438d44 sp 00007fffac5532d0 error 4 in grub-setup[400000+5b000]
<PaulePanter> As I do not have my Launchpad credentials here right now, I am reporting this to you in here.
<cjwatson> I'll need the full crash file.
<cjwatson> I can't do anything with just that.
<cjwatson> Please report it to the error tracker so that I get a retraced version.
<PaulePanter> Here is the log http://paste.debian.net/107725/ .
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: By error tracker do you mean Launchpad?
<cjwatson> No, I mean errors.ubuntu.com - are you on a desktop system?  if so you should have had a dialog pop up about the crash
<cjwatson> There should be a file in /var/crash/, at least
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: No that is on a production server.
<cjwatson> There should still be something in /var/crash/, then
<PaulePanter> $ ls /var/crash
<PaulePanter> ls: cannot access /var/crash: No such file or directory
<PaulePanter> Do I need corekeeper or something like this?
<cjwatson> No
<PaulePanter> Some ulimit setting to store core dump files?
<cjwatson> Can you figure out the grub-setup command being run (grub-install --debug <whatever> should help) and run it under gdb?
<cjwatson> What does /etc/default/apport say?
<cjwatson> Does it include a command for temporarily enabling apport?  If so, run that, then try again
<cjwatson> (before trying gdb)
<PaulePanter> /etc/default/apport does not exist.
<PaulePanter> I’ll install apport.
<cjwatson> There are a few crashes on the error tracker, but unfortunately none with tracebacks
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Apport installed and /var/crash/_usr_lib_grub_i386-pc_grub-setup.0.crash is there after running `aptitude reinstall grub-pc`.
<PaulePanter> Hmm that is not a core dump file.
<cjwatson> Expected.
<cjwatson> Can I at least see the raw .crash file to start with?
<cjwatson> (Also you can probably just use "dpkg --configure grub-pc", which I'm sure will be quicker.)
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Thanks.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Do I have to log in on https://errors.ubuntu.com/ to post something?
<cjwatson> There's a special client for posting things there, but could I please just have the crash file on a pastebin or something for now?
<PaulePanter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7735795/
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Sorry for taking so long. I am not used to the Ubuntu tools.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: With you highlighted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7735795/
<cjwatson> One moment.
<PaulePanter> Sure. Just wanted to make sure you did not miss it.
<cjwatson> Grr, this is really cumbersome in 12.04, because it's missing /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all.  Let me see if I can retrace this manually
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Please tell me if I can do something on my end.
<cjwatson> Argh, why do we have no debugging symbols worth mentioning for grub2?  One of these days I must figure this out
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: Please could you run "/usr/sbin/grub-setup --force --directory=/boot/grub --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map -vv /dev/md1" and show me the output?
<cjwatson> (That's the command that grub-install was running, with -vv added.)
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7735942/
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: That did *not* crash with any segmentation fault.
<cjwatson> Blink
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: When will you have access to your Launchpad credentials so that you can file a bug about this?  I'll need a bug for stable update tracking once I get to the bottom of this, and it would be easiest if you filed it so that you can verify the fix.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: In 10 hours or so.
<cjwatson> I've managed to get a gdb trace, at least, but it has no symbols so I'm going to need to do a local build in order to get something I can actually inspect sensibly
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: OK, that would be helpful, thanks.  I probably have about as much information as I need at this point
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Without the switch `-vv` it crashes.
<PaulePanter> $ sudo /usr/sbin/grub-setup --force --directory=/boot/grub --device-map=/boot/grub/device.map /dev/md1
<cjwatson> How about with just -v
<cjwatson> ?
<PaulePanter> $ echo $?
<PaulePanter> 139
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Sorry. That was wrong.
<PaulePanter> It crashes in all three cases. I was just confused that I was not reported a crash on the console.
<PaulePanter> Probably due to using `sudo`. No idea.
<PaulePanter> Anyway, all crashes are logged in the Linux kernel ring buffer (dmesg).
<PaulePanter> Also for whatever reason no crash files were created for these in `/var/crash/`.
<cjwatson> Possibly just because one already existed.
<cjwatson> Miracles will never cease.  I build this locally and get the same object code offsets.
<cjwatson> #0  open (__oflag=0, __path=<error reading variable: Cannot access memory at address 0x400688d18>) at /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/fcntl2.h:54
<cjwatson> #1  grub_util_biosdisk_is_floppy (disk=0x179b9c0) at ../../grub-core/kern/emu/hostdisk.c:2093
<cjwatson> #2  0x000000000040408c in setup (dir=0x1439390 "/boot/grub", boot_file=<optimized out>, core_file=0x4442e0 "core.img", root=<optimized out>, dest=<optimized out>, must_embed=0, force=1, fs_probe=1, allow_floppy=0) at ../../util/grub-setup.c:319
<cjwatson> #3  0x0000000000402dda in main (argc=<optimized out>, argv=<optimized out>) at ../../util/grub-setup.c:1009
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: What was the last version that worked?
<cjwatson> As far as I can see, 1.99-21ubuntu3.15 didn't change any code that's run before this point.
<cjwatson> Although 1.99-21ubuntu3.14 potentially did.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: I do not remember ever having seen that issue before. 1.99-21ubuntu3.14 was upgraded to before.
<cjwatson> .15 only affected disk write code (and some unrelated terminal handling stuff); at the point of this crash grub-setup hasn't tried to write anything yet ...
<cjwatson> I suspect http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=grub.git;a=commitdiff;h=69915030942771f6813ebc238e86e05b5112f3b5 will fix this though.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: No idea if something changed since December. But to my knowledge there was only a restart.
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: I'm building a test fix in a PPA for you.
<cjwatson> The diff is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736119/
<cjwatson> It'll be built in https://launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/grub/+packages later today.  I'll let you know
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Thanks a lot!
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: That's built there now.  Please test.
<zartoosh> Hi I am preseeding installation of ubuntu 14.04 , using expert_recipe I create 4 partitions. One partition I do not want to have mountpoint. But I always get asked for "No mount point assigned ..." for that partition. How could I by pass this? thx
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Thanks. There is no crash anymore.
<PaulePanter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736818/
<PaulePanter> … but still the scary warning. But I think I can ignore that.
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: No worse than before, I expect.
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: Thanks.  Let me know when you've filed the bug, and I can then upload the fix.
<zartoosh> this is part of my expert_recipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736832/
<zartoosh> Need help please.
<cjwatson> zartoosh: You can either mount it somewhere for the sake of the installer's sanity checking, and remove it from /target/etc/fstab in a preseed/late_command script; or you can preseed "d-i partman-basicfilesystems/no_mount_point boolean false" to suppress the warning, if you don't mind losing the check altogether.
<zartoosh> cjwatson,  thx,
<mikem_p250> when installing trusty is it possible for the kernel to be updated during the install
<mikem_p250> ?
<mikem_p250> I should say updated automatically w/o the user's knowledge
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Clicking *Report a bug* on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=grub&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=project&field.scope.target=ubuntu
<PaulePanter> forwards me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs .
<PaulePanter> So I just run `ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr…` which did not require any credentials.
<PaulePanter> Hopefully that works for you too.
<PaulePanter> Looks like I would have to do that from <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+filebug>.
<cjwatson> PaulePanter: I don't see it.  Please use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+filebug?no-redirect
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Ok.
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1336946
<cjwatson> thanks
<PaulePanter> cjwatson: Thank you for your great support. I am leaving this channel again. You’ll find me in #grub if there is anything else.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-29
<Teduardo> Hi, is it ok to ask a debian-installer question here?
<Teduardo> there doesnt appear to be any installer community for debian available on irc
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-30
<Teduardo> every time i attempt to install ubuntu on this server it kernel panics with a bunch of apic/cpuidle messages. is there something i need to disable in the bios?
<cjwatson> Teduardo: #ubuntu-kernel is more likely to know about kernel questions
<cjwatson> Teduardo: Also, in answer to your question the other day, #debian-boot exists on OFTC and is the installer channel
<cjwatson> (for historical reasons - the installer used to be called "boot-floppies")
#ubuntu-installer 2015-07-01
<tai271828> hello, I want to send a patch to trusty, may someone of installer team help me?   here is the merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~taihsiangho/ubiquity/trusty-proposed/+merge/263496
<jpds> Hey folks
<jpds> Running: system-config-kickstart gives me: Could not load support for 'gnome': libgnome.so: Cannot open shared object file, then: Could not read video driver database.
<jpds> On 14.04.
<jpds> Hmm, installing libgnomeui-0 gets rid of the libgnome.so error but it still can't read this video driver database.
<jpds> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/system-config-kickstart-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-a-4175502357/
#ubuntu-installer 2015-07-02
<tai271828> cyphermox, may you please review this merge request?  https://code.launchpad.net/~taihsiangho/ubiquity/trusty-proposed/+merge/263496
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-04
<flexiondotorg> infinity, May I request a review for the following merge proposal please - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/debian-cd/mate-compatbility/+merge/297222
<flexiondotorg> The "cloudtop" seeds/meta-package was added at the requested of a systems integrator I work with way back.
<flexiondotorg> With the release of 16.04 they've said they no longer use it. And favour the ubuntu-mate-desktop seed for actual desktops and remote terminals.
<flexiondotorg> So the cloudtop seed/mate-package can be dropped.
<flexiondotorg> Once the merge proposal above is merged/released, I'll drop from the seeds and update the meta packages.
<mowthegrass> Hi There
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-06
<fish_> stupid question but is there a shortcut to abort/pause the install (to spawn a shell) while it is running preseeded and I only connected via serial console?
<CarlFK> irony: "getting time from network time server..." doesn't seem to time out
<CarlFK> finely it did.  seems like 5 min
<CarlFK> installer failed to dl public key... lp.../...ppa
<CarlFK> because it is behind squid-deb-proxy
<CarlFK> Bug #728710 ... looks like the issue got buried ... I'll open a new one and ref that old one
<CarlFK> oh whack. by design? # launchpad personal package archives (disabled by default)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-08
<blut> How can I let a preseed/early_command run in the background? My command is currently http://paste.ubuntu.com/18779153/ and the 'sh /kill-partman.sh &' doesn't go to the background, eventhough I can run the exact command in the console during the installation and it works. Any ideas?
<slashd> hi, I have someone that can't sucessfully install Xenial due to a scsi transfer length issue. In order to troubleshoot I want him to test the same Xenial install using another kernel version to see if this will succeed. How can I skip the ISO default kernel and force debian installer to pick the desired kernel ? I've been told that "base-installer/kernel/override-image string " might do the job, but no quite sure where t
<slashd> he kernel needs to be store for d-i to grab it and install it....
<slashd> I sent an email to the mailing list ^^
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: I've been trying to write a fix for the ubuntu installer for systems with nvme drives.  Currently (in 16.04) ubiquity fails to install grub.
<dmj_s76> Actually found a small 1 line change that correctly installs grub where the nvme drive is the only disk in the system...
<dmj_s76> but for some reason in bios mode when there is a non-nvme disk too, ubiquity/misc.py grub_default() targets /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/nvme0n1 even though we're installing to the nvme drive (default).  The installer then fails to install grub to the sda drive.
<dmj_s76> Is there a reason for why ubiquity naively picks the sda drive?
<cyphermox> must be something broken in ubiquity itself; I expect grub is otherwise doing the right thing (we've done a few fixes for NVMe before)
<cyphermox> please file a bug against ubiquity
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1600308
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: thanks. I'll get back to it soon; but for now I need to focus on other pressing stuff for today; and then I'm on vacation for two weeks
<cyphermox> so I'd get back to it after vacation, I think
<dmj_s76> who else maintains ubiquity in case I have questions?
<dmj_s76> hoping to have a patch ready early next week
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: pretty much only me, more or less
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: send me an email and I'll see what I can do
<cyphermox> or file a bzr merge proposal, and if someone feels like reviewing ubiquity they can merge it while I'm away :)
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: I'll have a merge proposal for the single drive case...I think it's really two different issues in the same area.
<dmj_s76> will have that today
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I won't have the time to look at it today I'm afraid
<dmj_s76> that's fine, I'm just hoping to have it in time for 16.04.1, to make the next several months easier for our customers.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> it's getting pretty short for 16.04.1; but please propose your patches and we'll do what's needed to land it if possible
<dmj_s76> it's 1 line that only applies to nvme disks
<dmj_s76> but definitely getting short
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: I have a merge proposal ready.
<dmj_s76> It should make installs painless for at least half of our users with nvme drives.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-09
<aydin> hi
<lespecnaz> hi, guys, please give a tip. i update the kernel and initramfs on filesystem.squashfs and casper folder of a livecd. all perfect. but, after i receive ubiquity fault during installation, like "An attempt to configure apt to install additional ... etc". all said to remove the file 40cdrom, and this work. but, how to update the kernel without this ugly hack?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-05
<P99> hi
<P99> i have a problem making an automatic usb installer for ubuntu 16.04.2
<P99> with partman and mounts points
<P99> similar like this
<P99> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/preseed/+bug/1628659
<P99> but the proposed solutions not works for me
<P99> any ideas?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-06
<P99> hi
<P99> im trying to make an automatic installer usb
<P99> everything work fine except
<P99> in the partition screen that ask me
<P99> The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions
<P99> i detect that the usb installer is mounted (dev/sdb1) on /hd-media
<P99> maybe that is the problem?
<P99> can anyone helps me?
<P99> anyone?
<P99> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1347726
<P99> i try this but not work
<P99> in 16.04.2
<CarlFK> P99: I have run into that too.
<P99> CarlFK: you know some fix?
<P99> im trying to mount the usb as cdrom
<P99> but without success
<P99> i make two whole days trying to solve it and my patient despairs
<CarlFK> P99: I didn't even try.  the comments in the bug report don't sound very promising
<P99> ops
<P99> i will try burning the iso to a cdrom
<P99> maybe is the better solution
<CarlFK> P99: I have an odd idea for you...
<CarlFK> what fstype is the fs on your usb stick?
<P99> CarlFK: ext2
<CarlFK> P99: the thought is to use iso9660 (I think thats the name - what cdrom uses)  so that when it is mounted it gets mounted read only
<P99> juuuuuuuuuuuum
<P99> maybe works
<P99> i will try it now CarlFK
<P99> thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-07
<ProfMac_> What release of Ubuntu (not Debian) does late_command work with?  I there an example git anywhere that shows this working?  I have a pretty straightforward git that makes a VirtualBox, then does a preseeded install, and early_command does work but late_command does not.
<ProfMac_> git@github.com:a-mcintosh/Trusty-preseed.git
<CarlFK> ProfMac_: late_command has worked with every ubuntu and debian I have ever tried, going back a least 6 years
<CarlFK> here is my current one
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-deploy/blob/usbstick/scripts/d-i/xenial/preseed_video.cfg#L32
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string cd /target/tmp && unset http_proxy; wget http://$url/late_command.sh && chmod u+x late_command.sh && ANSIBLE_UNDER_DI=1 in-target /tmp/late_command.sh $url $(debconf-get mirror/suite) $(debconf-get passwd/username)
<CarlFK> ProfMac_: how do you know it doesn't work?
<ProfMac> Everything that I see when I try this is Debian oriented.  I am only going to run this in a VirtualBox, and for some reason I have lost access to the USB stick in virtual-box.  I suppose the next step is to build the .iso image and then scp it back to my host machine, and try to install it then, but I am also trying some other options in parallel.
<ProfMac> Also, my git is very self contained, and clearly demonstrates a failure.  It should be an ideal place to identify a problem in my .seed file, or to file a bug report.
<ProfMac> I just had some success with > ubiquity ubituqity/success_command string touch /target/etc/skel/I_am_preseeded
<CarlFK> ProfMac_: how do you know it doesn't work?
<CarlFK> it = d-i preseed/late_command ...
<CarlFK> you may want to do something like in-target touch /test.txt
<CarlFK> im off for lunch - see ya
#ubuntu-installer 2019-07-02
<jibel> I've machines with a nvme disk and others with sda. In a preseed I've partman-auto/disk string /dev/nvme0n1 (or /dev/sda) to tell the installer the target disk. Is it possible to use a single preseed for the 2 types of machines and make the installer "prefer" one type of disk or do I need 2 preseeds depending on the type of machine?
<cyphermox> I thought there was some sort of automatic selection for that, but tbh I don't remember
#ubuntu-installer 2019-07-03
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> can anyone point me to some documentation / hint on how to generate the ubiquity's translations template?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ you don't know by any chance?
<cyphermox> not off the top of my head; IIRC there would be a script somewhere?
<seb128> I was trying to use other people knowledge to after to figure that out myself :)
<seb128> thx for replying though!
